# Book Editing _____Flat Rate Per Book



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*


*Heavy Editing*
*$500 flat rate per book*
*Developmental Editing*
* $350 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*



Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom



Vic Davis said:


> Got my line edit back after just 1 week. Very pleased with the service. Caught a lot of stuff that I had missed even after two very thorough readings. Will definitely be using again.





writer49 said:


> Just got Roxana's edit back and was again impressed with her excellent work (this is the second time I've used her services). She caught things I would never have found. Looking forward to working with her again.





finchambooks said:


> I hired Roxanna to proofread my newest WIP. My regular proofreader was suddenly unavailable and time was running out. Roxanna was thorough and she returned the novel in half the time (I can now meet my release date!!!). She spotted errors that my editor and I had completely missed. I would definitely recommend her.





M.P. Wilhelm said:


> Roxanna saved my tail. My previously scheduled proofreader fell through at the last minute. Roxanna agreed to get my novel done on short notice, and in half her speedy turn-around time (with an entirely fair rush fee). I am grateful to her for identifying typos and (and some helpful editing suggestions) that numerous beta-readers, editors, and even my eagle eyed-mother missed. Wonderful service.





RPatton said:


> Once more throwing out props to Roxana and her proofreading.
> 
> First, it was done ahead of schedule. Second, it was a last minute request, and third, she went above and beyond again.
> 
> Great job and thanks again, Roxana!





vicy said:


> Good job, professional and quick. Thanks! Abby





Variath said:


> Hello, Roxana,
> Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
> I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied.
> Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.





LeeMountford said:


> Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.
> 
> I definitely recommend them.





kyokominamino said:


> Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!





RandyNargi said:


> Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!





samanthaholt said:


> I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.





LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should _definitely_ be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Definitely bookmarking this.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

zzz said:


> You might want to reconsider your pricing since 3,000-page books are all the rage in KU.


Redacted


----------



## skyle (Oct 13, 2014)

Redacted


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

TheAnvil said:


> Hmm, I smell haddock.
> 
> Apparently a team of proofreaders, yet no professional website, no professional email address and an offer clearly too good to be true.
> 
> Buyer beware!


I understand your concern but we are only just starting. We are working on a professional website and the rate will go up.


----------



## kcmorgan (Jan 9, 2013)

TheAnvil said:


> Hmm, I smell haddock.
> 
> Apparently a team of proofreaders, yet no professional website, no professional email address and an offer clearly too good to be true.
> 
> Buyer beware!


Meh, it's 30 bucks. I blow more than that on games.

If they don't do a good job, people will come back to this thread and say so.

Every new business has to start somewhere.


----------



## MaddHatter (Jan 17, 2017)

Sounds like it's worth a try... bookmarked


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

MaddHatter said:


> Sounds like it's worth a try... bookmarked


Thank you!


----------



## SerenityEditing (May 3, 2016)

kcmorgan said:


> Meh, it's 30 bucks. I blow more than that on games.
> 
> If they don't do a good job, people will come back to this thread and say so.
> 
> Every new business has to start somewhere.


Yep. I use Gmail and Squarespace, because I don't have time to bother setting up anything more "professional." If my workload ever slows down, I might, but for now... And at first glance, the offer does seem to be on the TGTBT side, but the OP is setting limits (no box sets or collections), which is a good sign. And I think we all know the people putting up the 3000-page books aren't having them proofread, even for the low cost of $20-30. 

I did my first several jobs for free, specifying (as OP did) that it was only to get my foot in the door and get the word-of-mouth going before setting early rates. Caveat emptor, of course, as always, but a newcomer almost has to offer _something_ out of the ordinary to get enough attention to get testimonials and word-of-mouth recommendations.

Good luck, OP! KBoarders are, on the whole, awesome people and great clients.


----------



## AngelinaC (Aug 21, 2016)

Bookmarked


----------



## Atlantisatheart (Oct 8, 2016)

Hmm, I just thought of a great plot - this would be a great way for gamers to get 3000 pages of brand new material all stuffed together from readable books, and sue the original authors for plagiarism when they try to launch their books.

Anyone think that story will fly?


----------



## RD (Dec 19, 2015)

I just gave them a go. I'll report back in little over a week with the results. My girlfriend and I do an aloud readthrough when we get the file back.


----------



## AngelinaC (Aug 21, 2016)

Atlantisatheart said:


> Hmm, I just thought of a great plot - this would be a great way for gamers to get 3000 pages of brand new material all stuffed together from readable books, and sue the original authors for plagiarism when they try to launch their books.
> 
> Anyone think that story will fly?


No, I don't think this would fly. People would never use editing or proofreading services if this was the case. Plus, you always have copy of the email as proof.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

RD said:


> I just gave them a go. I'll report back in little over a week with the results. My girlfriend and I do an aloud readthrough when we get the file back.


I am excited to get your feedback.


----------



## BrianDHoward (Jan 31, 2017)

Definitely bookmarked!


----------



## Guy Riessen (Mar 27, 2016)

TheAnvil said:


> Hmm, I smell haddock.
> 
> Apparently a team of proofreaders, yet no professional website, no professional email address and an offer clearly too good to be true.
> 
> Buyer beware!


Jeez man, it's only $30, and if it's not worth it, people will post and not use the again.

Seriously do you think that everyone who has 99 cent or even free series-entry books are scamming people?

"This author is selling a 300 page book for 99 cents I smell haddock!"


----------



## AngelinaC (Aug 21, 2016)

I just got my short story proofread. Thank you! You did a good job. I will get back to you with my next story between 15 and 20 November. Thanks again!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .


It was a pleasure reading your book! For your next orders please change the currency to dollars.

Thank you!


----------



## Elvis English (Oct 15, 2017)

You're right. I should have changed it to dollars, duh, never mind...


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlantisatheart said:


> Hmm, I just thought of a great plot - this would be a great way for gamers to get 3000 pages of brand new material all stuffed together from readable books, and sue the original authors for plagiarism when they try to launch their books.
> 
> Anyone think that story will fly?


And that's why you always upload your pre-proofed book to Amazon and "save as draft."


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

She did a great job proofreading my book. Thanks again!


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Danawilliam said:


> She did a great job proofreading my book. Thanks again!


Thank you!


----------



## RD (Dec 19, 2015)

I got my book back ahead of schedule too. While I'm only about 40% through their editing, it's not bad. There are some things I caught, but for the money, it's absolutely worth it, better than some $50-70 proofreads I've got.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

RD said:


> I got my book back ahead of schedule too. While I'm only about 40% through their editing, it's not bad. There are some things I caught, but for the money, it's absolutely worth it, better than some $50-70 proofreads I've got.


Thank you!


----------



## Vale (Jul 19, 2017)

Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.


Thank you so much for your order!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings, Ebook Proofreading! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe.

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post. You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service in this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond in a civil manner. Members may also ask questions -- about how the service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service.

Disputes between you and clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

My next book is not finished yet but I hope to send it for proofreading soon.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.


Thank you!

I am still taking orders or preorders (if your book is not yet ready for proofreading).


----------



## Erratic (May 17, 2014)

I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll be sending my MS in about two weeks! Posting this here so I remember to update the thread with results.


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

Can I order the $45 package now and send just one book?  I will have the other 2 ready in 2 months.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Danawilliam said:


> Can I order the $45 package now and send just one book? I will have the other 2 ready in 2 months.


Hello,

Yes, you can get the $45 package for 3 books and email the books whenever you are ready.


----------



## FFJ (Feb 8, 2016)

Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
Thanks Roxana and the team!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.


Thank you for your orders!

---------

Proofread 1 Book --->$30 Flat Rate (for all books)
Proofread 3 Books--->$45 (ORDER or PREORDER) 

_Save money with the 3 books package! ($45 = $15 per book) I take preorders for 2017 and 2018. _

*Order now:

*send $30 for ONE book OR $45 for 3 books to my paypal address [email protected] 
*email your book file to [email protected] 
*
Follow the 2 steps above to order before the offer expires. My team is waiting! &#128522;


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

Ebook Proofreading said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, you can get the $45 package for 3 books and email the books whenever you are ready.


That's great! Thank you! I am going to preorder now.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

The special offer will only be available for a short time.

Proofreading for 3 Books--->$45 (ORDER or PREORDER)


----------



## austenlover (Oct 25, 2015)

Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.


Thank you so much! It's such a pleasure to discover new writers.

****

I am still open for submissions. Take advantage of the special offer (3 books for $45). You can order now and send the books as soon as you write them. There is no time limit.


----------



## Marcus Herzig (Jul 23, 2014)

I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.


----------



## HobieYak (Sep 3, 2014)

I took up the $15 special offer and got a prompt turn around. The errors that were reported were virtually all of the type that MS Word would flag (e.g. an extra space between words, missing apostrophe, etc), however there was one misused word identified which a normal software check would not have picked up. For the price I paid I think I got value for money.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

HobieYak said:


> I took up the $15 special offer and got a prompt turn around. The errors that were reported were virtually all of the type that MS Word would flag (e.g. an extra space between words, missing apostrophe, etc), however there was one misused word identified which a normal software check would not have picked up. For the price I paid I think I got value for money.


I agree that some things are impossible to find with a software. I hope this will never change!  I am so glad you are pleased with my service. Thank you!



Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.


Thank you so much for your orders! 

____

*Great news!

[size=14pt]You can order my proofreading service for $15 per book. This limited offer is available only until I fill all the available slots. This can take hours or days. Take advantage while it lasts.  I am taking preorders for 2017 and 2018. 
**

Delivery time:

7 Days

Order now:

*send $15 per book to my paypal address [email protected] 
*email your book file to [email protected]*


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

I think my books will need more than proofreading. Do you offer line editing as well?


----------



## T E Scott Writer (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi, do you think you could proof something in British English?


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

T E Scott Writer said:


> Hi, do you think you could proof something in British English?


Hello,

Yes, we proofread British English books too.

The special price ($15 per book) is still available.


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

I just want to say thank you! I recommended your service to some friends.


----------



## Scrapper78 (Jun 11, 2017)

Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.

Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
-incorrect word substitutions, 
-missing articles
-missing conjunctions
-Missing or incorrectly employed commas and other punctuation.

I noticed she did not find any issues with my dialog/quotation mark punctuation. Other editors have nitpicked that in my previous books. I'm not sure if I have simply altered my style to reflect this or if she used a different standard. Going over it now, I'm inclined to think that it's me and not her, though.

Bottom line?
It it is well worth fifteen or thirty, or even a hundred dollars. Fastest and easiest draft clean-up I've ever seen. If you have a good manuscript that needs a cleaning? I absolutely recommend her.


----------



## CaraS. (Jul 18, 2014)

I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Hi Roxanna:

I sent $30.00 via Paypal, $15.00 for one manuscript in 2017 and $15.00 for one in 2018.


Ann


----------



## AngelinaC (Aug 21, 2016)

I just sent you another file. Take your time with it because I don't need it urgently.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...


Thank you for your order and feedback!



CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!


Thank you so much!



P.A. Woodburn said:


> Hi Roxanna:
> 
> I sent $30.00 via Paypal, $15.00 for one manuscript in 2017 and $15.00 for one in 2018.
> 
> Ann


Thank you! You can email the book whenever you can.


----------



## AngelinaC (Aug 21, 2016)

I have a friend who needs proofreading /editing this week. Are you available to take on more work?


----------



## Vale (Jul 19, 2017)

Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.


Thank you so much!

*****

I am still available for orders.

$30 for one book
OR 
$45 for 3 books (order or preorder)

Order now:

*send $30 for one book OR $45 for 3 books to my paypal address [email protected]
*email your book file to [email protected]

Follow the 2 steps above to order before the price changes. My team is waiting!


----------



## Whit Bailey (Nov 2, 2015)

This sounds like a great service! Is there a similar kind of service available for content/developmental editing?


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Whit Bailey said:


> This sounds like a great service! Is there a similar kind of service available for content/developmental editing?


I will offer line editing for a flat rate per book. I am still trying to decide on a price. This service will be available soon. For now it's just proofreading.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Hi Roxanna:

I have a question or two. I sent you $30.00 by Paypal. Is that for one book? If I sent another $15.00 would it then be for 3 books? I have only written one of the books so far.

Can I send the book in Scrivener? Is this for editing or is it for something else? Sorry, but not very much information given and I'm a bit confused.

Ann

Book under P A Woodburn.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Hi Roxanna:
> 
> I have a question or two. I sent you $30.00 by Paypal. Is that for one book? If I sent another $15.00 would it then be for 3 books? I have only written one of the books so far.
> 
> ...


Hello,

You paid for 2 books. 
(I understand your confusion because I had a different offer when you ordered.)

This service is for proofreading. Please email the books to me as Word documents.

I am planning to add a line editing service but for now it's just proofreading.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Hi Roxanna:

Sorry for being such a pain, but I'm not exactly sure what proofreading is. What I think I need is editing. I need all the grammar, punctuation, spelling and such checked. Is that what you do?


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Hi Roxanna:
> 
> Sorry for being such a pain, but I'm not exactly sure what proofreading is. What I think I need is editing. I need all the grammar, punctuation, spelling and such checked. Is that what you do?


Yes, that is exactly what my proofreading service includes. 

punctuation errors
spelling errors
grammatical errors
typographical errors and inconsistencies

Please send the books to my email [email protected]

Thank you again for your order!


----------



## T E Scott Writer (Jul 27, 2016)

Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas.  Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.


Thank you for your order and review!

****

NEW

*Line Editing Service 
*
Line editors check for grammar, punctuation, spelling, consistency and word usage and can often assist with rewriting/rewording sections that need help.

Order now:

*send $50 per book

to my paypal address rothnotions[email protected]

*email your book file to [email protected]

_*If your book doesn't need editing, try out my proofreading service:

$15 per book*_

Taking orders and preorders for 2017 and 2018.


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

I already ordered your proofreading package  (3 books for $45). Can I pay more to change my package to editing? Thanks.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Danawilliam said:


> I already ordered your proofreading package (3 books for $45). Can I pay more to change my package to editing? Thanks.


Hello,

Yes, sure! You can send me an email and we can talk about it. You can choose to change the order to editing or you can have proofreading and editing.


----------



## AngelinaC (Aug 21, 2016)

Ebook Proofreading said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, sure! You can send me an email and we can talk about it. You can choose to change the order to editing or you can have proofreading and editing.


I think I will want to change my order to editing. Thank you very much and sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!


Thank you so much!

-----

Available for orders and preorders!

Flat rate per book

Proofreading $15 
Line Editing $50


----------



## Tim McGregor (Apr 2, 2013)

Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.


 Thank you for your order and review!


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

I will have something new for you when I get in my office later today. Hope you still have available slots.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!


Thank you so much! I am so happy you are pleased with my service.


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

Danawilliam said:


> I will have something new for you when I get in my office later today. Hope you still have available slots.


Sorry for the delay but it looks like I have some trouble coming up with a good ending for my book.


----------



## baldricko (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you, Roxana!

There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Danawilliam said:


> Sorry for the delay but it looks like I have some trouble coming up with a good ending for my book.


No problem, take your time!



baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.


Thank you so much for your order and feedback!


----------



## TBriggs (Nov 9, 2017)

I sent my manuscript (proofread) and I was very satisfied with the work done. I will use again. Thanks.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

TBriggs said:


> I sent my manuscript (proofread) and I was very satisfied with the work done. I will use again. Thanks.


Thank you so much!

*****

Available for order or preorders. The price will go up at some point. Take advantage! 

Flat rate per book

Proofreading-->$30 per book
Line Editing-->$50 per book


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

I was finally able to finish my new book. Is the 7-day delivery still available?  Thanks!


----------



## James Ward (Jul 21, 2013)

Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Danawilliam said:


> I was finally able to finish my new book. Is the 7-day delivery still available? Thanks!


Yes, I will deliver in 7 days.



James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.


Thank you for your review and order!


----------



## Urcelia (Nov 10, 2017)

Ebook Proofreading said:


> *Proofreading Service
> 
> [size=12pt][size=14pt]I have a special offer on my proofreading service.
> $30 per book
> ...


*

Ecstatic! Will contact you soon! *


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Urcelia said:


> Ecstatic! Will contact you soon!


Thank you! Looking forward to it. 

I have a LIMITED offer on my proofreading and line editing services. The price will change very soon. Take advantage! 
$15 per book---> Proofreading
$30 per book --> Line Editing
If your books are not finished yet, you can preorder. I take preorders for 2018.

Delivery time:

7 Days

Order now:

*send $15 or $30 per book to my paypal address [email protected]
*email your books to [email protected]

Follow the 2 steps above to order before the price changes. My team is waiting! &#128522;


----------



## AngelinaC (Aug 21, 2016)

Do you offer discounts for bulk orders?


----------



## Nathaniel Burns (Nov 1, 2013)

I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!   Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.    I completely recommend this service.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

AngelinaC said:


> Do you offer discounts for bulk orders?


Yes, I do.



Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


Thank you so much for your order!


----------



## BrentNichols (Mar 18, 2011)

> it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.


Thank you, Vale, I needed the laugh.


----------



## Windvein (Sep 26, 2012)

I just did a preorder for 3 proofreads. Can you explain who GSR Entertainment is? It's not mentioned anywhere on this thread or your website. I'm glad I just got a confirmation email from you, but it is a little off-putting that the paypal receipt refers to an entity that I know nothing about. I was about to pull the money back thinking I put in the wrong gmail address but I checked my email and saw the confirmation.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Windvein said:


> I just did a preorder for 3 proofreads. Can you explain who GSR Entertainment is? It's not mentioned anywhere on this thread or your website. I'm glad I just got a confirmation email from you, but it is a little off-putting that the paypal receipt refers to an entity that I know nothing about. I was about to pull the money back thinking I put in the wrong gmail address but I checked my email and saw the confirmation.


Thank you for your order! That is the paypal I share with my partner. It's our business name. I received your payment. &#128522;


----------



## AngelinaC (Aug 21, 2016)

Ebook Proofreading said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> Thank you so much for your order!


Great! I am planning to preorder for the books I will write in 2018.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

AngelinaC said:


> Great! I am planning to preorder for the books I will write in 2018.


Okay, you can order whenever you want.



smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!


$15 per book---> Proofreading
$30 per book --> Line Editing
If your books are not finished yet, you can preorder. I take preorders for 2018.

Delivery time:

7 Days

Order now:

*send $15 or $30 per book to my paypal address [email protected]
*email your books to [email protected]

Follow the 2 steps above to order before the price changes. My team is waiting!


----------



## AngelinaC (Aug 21, 2016)

Ebook Proofreading said:


> Okay, you can order whenever you want.
> 
> $15 per book---> Proofreading
> $30 per book --> Line Editing
> ...


I just odered. I will email the books one by one as soon as I finish writing them.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

Can I pay for three up front and then send them as I finish?

Should all be done in the next four months or so.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

A.G.B said:


> Can I pay for three up front and then send them as I finish?
> 
> Should all be done in the next four months or so.


Yes, no problem! Thank you for your order!

****

Flat Rate
Proofreading-->$15 per book
Line Editing-->$30 per book

OR

Unlimited Line Editing for One Year
https://proofreadebooks.com/unlimited-line-editing-for-one-year/


----------



## BrentNichols (Mar 18, 2011)

What everyone else said. She's prompt and thorough.


----------



## MattHaggis (May 1, 2017)

This sounds like an automated checker like Grammarly.


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

MattHaggis said:


> This sounds like an automated checker like Grammarly.


It is not an automated checker. She found mistakes in my books that were impossible to find by a software.


----------



## Victoria Wright (Oct 9, 2015)

MattHaggis said:


> This sounds like an automated checker like Grammarly.


More likely the work is simply subcontracted to individuals in Asia / Africa (the Philippines, India, Malaysia, Vietnam, Cambodia, Nigeria, etc.) who are ready and willing to do such work for $5 - $10 per book. Not that that's a bad thing, of course, but it strikes me as the most likely business model for maintaining such a fast turnaround rate at such a low price. There are even a few Americans and Europeans who would do a proofread for a low rate in exchange for the guarantee of positive feedback on their profile at places like Upwork (esp. those who are new w/ little to no feedback)--the competition for writing / editing-related work is quite stiff.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Victoria Wright said:


> More likely the work is simply subcontracted to individuals in Asia / Africa (the Philippines, India, Malaysia, Vietnam, Cambodia, Nigeria, etc.) who are ready and willing to do such work for $5 - $10 per book. Not that that's a bad thing, of course, but it strikes me as the most likely business model for maintaining such a fast turnaround rate at such a low price. There are even a few Americans and Europeans who would do a proofread for a low rate in exchange for the guarantee of positive feedback on their profile at places like Upwork (esp. those who are new w/ little to no feedback)--the competition for writing / editing-related work is quite stiff.


My proofreaders and editors are from UK and US.

I have positive reviews and happy customers. This is the best reward I can get for my work. 



BrentNichols said:


> What everyone else said. She's prompt and thorough.


Thank you so much for your order and review!

Proofreading-->$15 per book
Line Editing-->$50 per book

OR

Unlimited Line Editing for One Year
https://proofreadebooks.com/unlimited-line-editing-for-one-year/

Reviews:



Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

Ebook Proofreading said:


> My proofreaders and editors are from UK and US.
> 
> I have positive reviews and happy customers. This is the best reward I can get for my work.
> 
> ...


I have a question about the unlimited line editing for one year. Can I send all the books I have so far plus the books I will publish during this year? Thank you!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Danawilliam said:


> I have a question about the unlimited line editing for one year. Can I send all the books I have so far plus the books I will publish during this year? Thank you!


Yes, all your books are included in this package. You can send 1-3 manuscripts per week. For more details:
Unlimited Line Editing for One Year
https://proofreadebooks.com/unlimited-line-editing-for-one-year/

Reviews:



Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





 CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


Flat Rate
Proofreading-->$15 per book
Line Editing-->$50 per book

Order now:

*send $15 or $50 per book to the paypal address [email protected]
*email your books to [email protected]

https://proofreadebooks.com

OR

Unlimited Line Editing for One Year
https://proofreadebooks.com/unlimited-line-editing-for-one-year/


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

Ebook Proofreading said:


> Yes, all your books are included in this package. You can send 1-3 manuscripts per week. For more details:
> Unlimited Line Editing for One Year
> https://proofreadebooks.com/unlimited-line-editing-for-one-year/


That's great! I will get this package by the end of the week.


----------



## Ian W. Sainsbury (Apr 9, 2016)

TLR Proofing excellent, line editing, not so much.
I used Roxana for my latest, sending it to her after a first line edit and proof had been completed. I opted for the line edit, because I wanted to see how good a line edit you can get for $50! My conclusion is that I will definitely use the service again for a proof, as Roxana uncovered an additional handful of typos in a 90k word book, which is great. I wouldn't use the line edit again. There were a few suggestions, but I rejected all of them. I did end up re-writing one sentence, just for clarity. One of the line-edits made a suggested change to a Shakespeare quote! That did make me wonder if a program, rather than a human, was involved.
I will certainly go back for another proof, as this is great value.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Reviews:



Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.





Quills said:


> Can you clarify the currency please? It looks like you receive the payment in Euros. Do I send 15 euros or 15 in another currency?


The currency is USD dollars.

Flat Rate
Proofreading-->$15 per book
Line Editing-->$50 per book

OR

Unlimited Line Editing for One Year

https://proofreadebooks.com


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

Ebook Proofreading said:


> Yes, all your books are included in this package. You can send 1-3 manuscripts per week. For more details:
> Unlimited Line Editing for One Year
> https://proofreadebooks.com/unlimited-line-editing-for-one-year/
> 
> ...


I placed the order. Let me know if everything is ok.


----------



## Steven Slavick (May 15, 2011)

I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Danawilliam said:


> I placed the order. Let me know if everything is ok.


Thank you! Please check your email. 




Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!


Thank you so much!


----------



## willow163 (Jun 23, 2017)

Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.


wow


----------



## Erratic (May 17, 2014)

I purchased the line editing service and there were only a handful (maybe five) suggested sentence changes. I rejected all but one since these sentences were written in my character's voice and were not meant to be grammatically correct. They found 70 typos though. The proofreading service can't be beat.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

https://proofreadebooks.com/

I have a LIMITED offer on my proofreading service. The price will change very soon. Take advantage! 

Flat Rate

$15 per book

If your books are not finished yet, you can pre-order. I take pre-orders for 2018.

Delivery time:

7 Days

Order now:

*send $15 per book to the paypal address [email protected]
*email your books to [email protected]

Follow the 2 steps above to order before the price changes.

Reviews:



willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


----------



## AngelinaC (Aug 21, 2016)

I am about to place another order. I hope you can deliver as fast as last time because I want to publish in a couple of days. Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## RayBright (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll have a 85k word Thriller, my third, done in a few months. Please schedule me in. 

Ray Bright


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

AngelinaC said:


> I am about to place another order. I hope you can deliver as fast as last time because I want to publish in a couple of days. Thank you for all your hard work!


Sure, I will do my best! 



RayBright said:


> I'll have a 85k word Thriller, my third, done in a few months. Please schedule me in.
> 
> Ray Bright


No problem!

You can order in a few months.
You can also pre-order now to take advantage of the special price.

-------------

Proofreading Service

$15 Flat Rate 
Limited Offer

*send $15 per book to my paypal address [email protected]
*email your books to [email protected]

https://proofreadebooks.com


----------



## AngelinaC (Aug 21, 2016)

Ebook Proofreading said:


> Sure, I will do my best!


That's great, thanks! If for some reason you can't deliver in a couple of days, just let me know.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

_Update December 3, 2017_

Order or Pre-Order

*Proofreading *----> $30 flat rate per book

*Line Editing* ----> $50 flat rate per book

OR

*Unlimited Proofreading and Editing for One Year*

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## jlstovall4 (Oct 6, 2015)

Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.

My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!   I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.

Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.


Thank you so much for your order and review!


----------



## AngelinaC (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks again for the fast delivery and excellent work!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

_Update December 5, 2017_

Limited Offer
Order or Pre-Order:

*Proofreading *----> $30 flat rate per book

*Line Editing* ----> $50 flat rate per book

Delivery time:

*7 Days* 

_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

I am back with a new special offer:

_Update December 12, 2017_

Limited Offer

Order or Pre-Order:

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book*

OR

*$60 for 3 books *

*Line Editing* ----> *$50 flat rate per book

OR $100 for 3 books*

https://proofreadebooks.com

Delivery time:

*7 Days* 

_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order before the price changes. You can pre-order if your books are not finished.


----------



## DLBarbur (Aug 23, 2017)

This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.

I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.

Once again, I learn I'm terrible at editing my own work!

I'll be using Roxana's service again for my next book.


----------



## Moe D (Dec 6, 2017)

What are your credentials? Additionally, what are the credentials of the people who seemingly work for you? I've been a lurker on kboards for a while and for weeks your thread was on the first page and I see it's back, but not once have you mentioned any credentials. There is also nothing on your website. 

I'm trying to be diplomatic here, but it's seems like the same people keep responding to keep your thread on the first page. Don't you have an email they can contact you at? Instead of going back and forth here.

I've only ever used the services of qualified people. I'm not suggesting that you aren't, but how do I know that you are? I mean, $30 for proofing and $50 for a line edit seems too good to be true.


----------



## RPatton (May 28, 2017)

Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.

First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.

Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.


----------



## Moe D (Dec 6, 2017)

RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.


So you just joined to give a testimonial? And you don't know who proofread your book? I'm sorry, but now I'm more perplexed than I was before.


----------



## RScott (Nov 8, 2017)

I had a very bad experience with this service.

I paid $50 for a line edit of a 100k manuscript. I think there were only perhaps a dozen or so edits/corrections. I gave the same manuscript (after the line edit) to some beta readers and they uncovered around 50+ simple errors/mistakes that were missed. I complained and never even got a reply. This was not worth the money for me. Will not be using again.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

If you are not pleased with the final result, please email me and I will have another proofreader have a look. I have over 5 pages of positive reviews from customers but there's always room for improvement. My business is still new and I am doing my best to deliver the best possible service. 



DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.


Thank you so much for your orders and reviews!

-----------

Limited Offer

Order or Pre-Order:

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book*

OR

*$60 for 3 books *

*Line Editing* ----> $50 flat rate per book

OR $100 for 3 books

Delivery time:

*7 Days* 

_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## RPatton (May 28, 2017)

Moe D said:


> So you just joined to give a testimonial? And you don't know who proofread your book? I'm sorry, but now I'm more perplexed than I was before.


I hesitated about responding to this. After a day, when the tone of the response still reads as passive accusations of sock-puppetry, I decided to answer directly.

I have lurked for quite some time and made an account back in May when I _was_ about to make a post then thought better.

As for as proofing? Who cares if it's Ronnie, Bobby, Ricky, or Mike pointing out a missing word, homonym, or double word? Seriously, I don't expect a relationship with a proofreader because they aren't looking for voice and context. Roxana is upfront about it being a group/team and not telling anyone she is doing all of the proofreading. (Personally, I like to believe these are college students who are earning beer money, and more power to them.) I have not experienced anything dodgy and all of my communications with Roxana have been great.

As I said in my review, I paid for proofreading and got back my book in a timely manner with results exceeding my expectations. I have no problem recommending her proofreading services to others and plan on using her services again. If a future proofreading did not meet with my expectations, I have faith (from my previous conversations), that Roxana would attempt to resolve the situation to my satisfaction.


----------



## Moe D (Dec 6, 2017)

RPatton said:


> I hesitated about responding to this. After a day, when the tone of the response still reads as passive accusations of sock-puppetry, I decided to answer directly.
> 
> I have lurked for quite some time and made an account back in May when I _was_ about to make a post then thought better.
> 
> ...


If it's college kids doing the proofing, that's great. But why not say it? And if you're happy not knowing who proofed you're work, more power to you.

But before I part with my cash I'd like some more info. I'd like to be able to ask some questions of the person proofing my book if I have questions. I've gone back and asked questions of my editor.

And it would be nice to have my questions answered here. Apparently that's not going to happen. The OP responded to others but not to me. If she doesn't want to answer that's her right, but the optics don't look good.


----------



## thesios (Sep 7, 2015)

I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.

She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.  WHo cares if they are old lady at the retirement home or Kids in college

I would say that is good work, on top of that is was ONLY $30 per book.

I am going to try her editing next


----------



## emmapearce (Nov 4, 2016)

Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

RScott said:


> I had a very bad experience with this service.
> 
> I paid $50 for a line edit of a 100k manuscript. I think there were only perhaps a dozen or so edits/corrections. I gave the same manuscript (after the line edit) to some beta readers and they uncovered around 50+ simple errors/mistakes that were missed. I complained and never even got a reply. This was not worth the money for me. Will not be using again.


Unfortunately I had the same experience and got no reply either.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3


Thank you so much!



thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues. WHo cares if they are old lady at the retirement home or Kids in college
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!

The limited offer is still available.


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

TiffanyNicole said:


> Unfortunately I had the same experience and got no reply either.


Correction: I received a reply with an apology and an offer for a free proofread. I went to an address I don't use for correspondence.


----------



## thesios (Sep 7, 2015)

I just send two more manuscript for proofreading and scheduled a shorty for next week


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

TiffanyNicole said:


> Correction: I received a reply with an apology and an offer for a free proofread. I went to an address I don't use for correspondence.


I am glad you found my reply! 



thesios said:


> I just send two more manuscript for proofreading and scheduled a shorty for next week


Thank you again for your orders!



emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


Proofreading
$30 for one book

Line Editing
$50 for one book
OR $100 for 3 books

To order:

*send the payment to the paypal address [email protected]

*email your book file to [email protected]

If your books are not ready for proofreading or editing, you can pre-order. Pay now and submit the books whenever you are ready. I take pre-orders for 2018.


----------



## Neputin (Nov 14, 2017)

How do I order line editing of 3 books for $100?

My book isn't finished yet. So do  I just send the money via paypal and just email you the book when I finish it?


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.

Thank you Roxana!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Neputin said:


> How do I order line editing of 3 books for $100?
> 
> My book isn't finished yet. So do I just send the money via paypal and just email you the book when I finish it?


Yes, you can pre-order now and send the books as soon as you finish writing them.



A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!


Thank you for your order and review! 

=====

The price will go up soon! Take advantage and order before the end of the year! If you know how many books you plan to write, you can pre-order for 2018.

Order now:

*send the payment to the paypal address [email protected]
*email your books to [email protected]

https://proofreadebooks.com


----------



## Val Hunter (Dec 20, 2017)

I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.

She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.

Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!


In other words, at 30$ proofread or 50$ line edit, she's a bloody steal, and I cannot recommend this service enough.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your orders!

******



Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


_*NEW SERVICE*_

*Book Blurb Writing Service --> $20*

A book blurb is a short pitch to the reader about why they should choose your book. They are meant to entice a reader to find out what will happen. A high quality blurb can change a reader's mind from continuing to browse the shelves to putting your book in their basket.

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

May your holidays be filled with lots of happiness, peace, and love! 

I am available for orders or pre-orders.
Limited Offer

Order or Pre-Order:

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book OR $15 per book IF you order or pre-order for 3 books or more.*

*Line Editing* *----> $50 flat rate per book OR $30 per book IF you order or pre-order for 3 books or more.*

*Book Blurb Writing Service --> $20*

Delivery time:

7 Days


_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order before the price changes. My team is waiting! &#128522;


----------



## caarsen (Aug 28, 2015)

I've received a manuscript back from Roxana the she proofread. I was very pleased with the level of editing. Plus it's a bargain for the price.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

caarsen said:


> I've received a manuscript back from Roxana the she proofread. I was very pleased with the level of editing. Plus it's a bargain for the price.


Thank you for your order! 

-------

Order or Pre-Order:

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book OR $15 per book IF you order or pre-order for 3 books or more.* _LIMITED_

*Line Editing* *----> $50 flat rate per book OR $30 per book IF you order or pre-order for 3 books or more.* _LIMITED_

*Book Blurb Writing Service --> $20*

Delivery time:

7 Days


_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order or pre-order.


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

Ebook Proofreading said:


> -------
> 
> Order or Pre-Order:
> 
> ...


Do you also offer a discount if I order your blurb service for more books?


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

No, at the moment there is no discount for the blurb service. Here you have the special offers available:

Proofreading ----> $30 flat rate per book OR $15 per book IF you order or pre-order for 3 books or more. LIMITED


Line Editing ----> $50 flat rate per book OR $30 per book IF you order or pre-order for 3 books or more.  LIMITED


******


Order or Pre-Order:

*send the payment to the paypal address [email protected]
*email your books to [email protected]


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.


Thank you so much for your order!

*****

https://proofreadebooks.com/

This is a limited offer. You can order or pre-order:

*Proofreading *----> *$15 flat rate per book*


_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]l.com
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days



LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this
> 
> https://proofreadebooks.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

We are available for orders! 

Order or Pre-Order:

*Proofreading *----> *$15 flat rate per book*

*Line Editing* *----> $30 flat rate per book*


_Order now:

*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order before the price changes. My team is waiting! &#128522;

Delivery time:

7 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*OR *

***************************************************

*NEW*
If you want to get a better deal on proofreading and editing, please try:

Proofreading and Line Editing Service Monthly Subscription:

https://www.patreon.com/ProofreadingService

Prices start at *$10*

*Proofreading for one book per month $10
*Proofreading for 2 books per month $20
*Proofreading for 3 books per month $30

*Line Editing for one book per month $35
*Line Editing for 2 books per month $45
*Line Editing for 3 books per month $60



LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


----------



## Nikolas TorVald (Sep 15, 2017)

Interested to see what people say. Good luck with your business.


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

I just signed up on Patreon for the $45 line edits on 2 books in 7 days! I'm looking forward to reporting back here with good news!

We all know how difficult editing your own work in any capacity can be and offering this service at such a great price is most appreciated! Like many above have said, $45 is crazy! So, it's worth a try, right?

See you all in a week!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...


Order or Pre-Order:

*Proofreading *----> *$15 flat rate per book*

*Line Editing* *----> $30 flat rate per book*


_Order now:

*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order before the price changes. My team is waiting! &#128522;

Delivery time:

7 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*OR *

*NEW*
If you want to get a better deal on proofreading and editing, please try:

Proofreading and Line Editing Service Monthly Subscription:

https://www.patreon.com/ProofreadingService

Prices start at *$10*

*Proofreading for one book per month $10
*Proofreading for 2 books per month $20
*Proofreading for 3 books per month $30

*Line Editing for one book per month $35
*Line Editing for 2 books per month $45
*Line Editing for 3 books per month $60

If you don't use your proofreading or editing slots one month, you can add them to the next months.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


Available for orders! 

Order or Pre-Order:

*Proofreading *----> *$15 flat rate per book*

*Line Editing* *----> $30 flat rate per book*


_Order now:

*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order. My team is waiting! &#128522;

Delivery time:

7 Days

*OR *

*NEW*
If you want to get a better deal on proofreading and editing, please try:

Proofreading and Line Editing Service Monthly Subscription:

https://www.patreon.com/ProofreadingService

Prices start at *$10*

*Proofreading for one book per month $10
*Proofreading for 2 books per month $20
*Proofreading for 3 books per month $30

*Line Editing for one book per month $35
*Line Editing for 2 books per month $45
*Line Editing for 3 books per month $60


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

UPDATE:

Sorry it took me a bit to get back here. I've been hella-busy writing my space opera series. Unfortunately, I don't have good news and have to be negative...but.

Since I'm so busy, I only had time to skim through the edits. With just that light pass, I did not feel the service was worth it, even at the cheap price--which I am seeing it has been _*raised considerably*_ probably due to an influx of clients.

I didn't feel comfortable posting what I thought - did I mention I hate negativity? So, in all fairness, I had an editor friend who had some time on their hands look it over for me.

I will share just the facts.

The book/edits were passed through both a program and the editors eyes, revealing mistakes and inconsistencies that were missed, along with some of the editing content my friend did not agree with. Any line editor should have picked up much more than what was found.

I appreciate the cheap service (we all know what good editing costs and that is for a reason) and understand that everyone needs to make a living, but not at the expense of others trying to make a living.

But both I & my friend feel that other writers that are just starting out should not fall into this trap. A couple beta readers could have done better, and they do it for the love of reading-zestfully. (Sorry, couldn't resist the silly word.) I will not be using this service again. Once my $45 fee for the 2-books-edited-a-month award has been collected on Patreon, I will cancel the service.

I wish Roxanne & her team all the best and ask that they do better in the future, even if that means charging more.

So, please remember: You get what you pay for.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


********

*I am taking orders and pre-orders. Please check the OP for updates. *

Order or Pre-Order:

*Proofreading *----> *$15 flat rate per book*

*Line Editing* *----> $30 flat rate per book*


_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order. My team is waiting! &#128522;

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

I am looking for a blurb writer. Do you still offer this service?


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

The blurb service is not available. We have a special offer on proofreading and line editing:

https://proofreadebooks.com/

This is a limited offer. You can order or pre-order:

*Proofreading *----> *$15 flat rate per book*

*Line Editing* *----> $30 flat rate per book*


_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

I recently utilized the line editing services offered by Roxana's company. This review will be rather long, just because I want to be fair to all parties. As far as Roxana goes, she has communicated well, was friendly, and was helpful in getting the payment done. So, for customer service, they would get an A. The project was also done quickly, with a 4.5-day turnaround. So, for the turnaround, they would get an A. Now on to the editing service itself, for which they would get a C- (on my manuscript) and an F (on another manuscript I will mention later on)&#8230;

First and foremost, my understanding of editing is there are three types: proofread, copy edit, and line edit. In addition, this is what I understand the definition of those edits to be:

Proofread - This is the most basic editing and is used for final drafts to catch small mistakes before publishing.
•	Corrects spelling, grammar, punctuation, and syntax
•	Ensures consistency in spelling, hyphenation, numerals, fonts, and capitalization

Copy Edit - Medium level editing that focuses on grammar/punctuation consistency and accuracy.
•	Corrects spelling, grammar, punctuation, and syntax
•	Ensures consistency in spelling, hyphenation, numerals, fonts, and capitalization
•	Flags ambiguous or factually incorrect statements (especially important for non-fiction)
•	Tracks macro concerns like internal consistency.

Line Edit - High-level editing that focuses on line-by-line editing. This line editing should tell the author the following:
•	Words or sentences that are extraneous or overused
•	Run-on sentences
•	Redundancies from repeating the same information in different ways
•	Dialogue or paragraphs that can be tightened
•	Scenes where the action is confusing or the author's meaning is unclear due to bad transitions
•	Tonal shifts and unnatural phrasing
•	Passages that don't read well due to bland language use
•	Confusing narrative digressions
•	Changes that can be made to improve the pacing of a passage
•	Words or phrases that may clarify or enhance your meaning.

I am fully aware this service is extremely less expensive than the same service with any other company (almost questionable in price). But, it was also my understanding this is a start-up and they are trying to get their feet wet and gain traction. However, given that knowledge, I had expected more. In reality, I do not believe these are "professional" editors starting out. They are more likely hobby proofreaders.

I can say with 100% certainty that the "line edit" service offered is actually a copy edit, if that. I do also know that normally, the line edit is done first. My manuscript was most definitely past that stage, but I knew I needed a tad more than a proofread. Since copy edit wasn't offered I went with the line edit thinking it was a copy edit/line edit mix (based on their description):

_"Line editors will go over each sentence to make sure it is ready for publication. They check for grammar, punctuation, spelling, consistency and word usage. Line editors can often assist with rewriting/rewording sections that need help."_

I figured if there were any major issues I had not realized were there, they would get pointed out.

Either there were none, or they didn't point them out. What I received was a proofread +. A few grammar items were picked up and a few lines were re-written for better reading. However, afterward, I did another run through myself and found several small errors that should have been caught. (Ex: Perspective that s/b Prospective. Between that s/b Amongst. And a few missing commas and inappropriate uppercase letters).

Luckily for me, Roxana had honored her $50 price, instead of her newly updated $100 price (at that time). If I had paid $100 for what I received I would have been kicking myself, HARD!

I also want to say that while my project was in the works, I saw the most recent posting from Mr. Kutzler. He had also selected to have a line edit performed and had posted a follow-up review of the results. I was very curious to speak with him about his review based on what it said. I asked him if I could see a sample of what he was saying about his manuscript, so he sent a few chapters over.

After reviewing the small sample, I knew three things: his manuscript was line edit worthy, even after the edit was completed it still had a large amount of structural and a fair amount of basic grammatical errors, and I agreed with every word of his review.

His manuscript had minimal grammar corrections (some of which his editor rightly disagreed with), and only a couple more "suggestions" to make lines better for reading. There was no assistance at all at a high level regarding inconsistencies, confusing dialogue, so on and so forth (nothing that would make his manuscript "ready for publication.") What I saw proved to me the editor of his work had basic level skills at that.

Let's just say Mr. Kutzler was kinder than I would have been if I had gotten the result he did. Granted, he did only pay a measly $45 to line edit two books a month. So, based on that information... he got what he paid for.

I would only recommend this service to those who are searching for a proofread, and I wouldn't pay any more than the $10(proofread)/$30 (copy edit) "limited time special" they just changed their pricing too.

The only reason I am reviewing is because, like Dean stated, "&#8230;other writers that are just starting out should not fall into this trap. A couple beta readers could have done better&#8230;"

I wish Roxana and her team the best of luck and I hope they listen to the constructive feedback being given, try to do better with the edits they do, be more honest about the skill level and qualifications of those doing the editing, *and don't just try to cover up this review with two pages worth of a re-post showing good reviews (which are mostly relevant to the lesser expensive proofread.)*

Bullet points provided by https://nybookeditors.com/2015/01/copyediting-vs-line-editing/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Update January 30, 2018*

https://proofreadebooks.com/

This is a limited offer. You can order or pre-order:

*Proofreading *----> *$15 flat rate per book*


_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days



LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


_Update January 30, 2018_

https://proofreadebooks.com/

This is a limited offer. The price will change tomorrow. You can order or pre-order:

*Proofreading *----> *$15 flat rate per book*


_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_


----------



## Moe D (Dec 6, 2017)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I recently utilized the line editing services offered by Roxana's company. This review will be rather long, just because I want to be fair to all parties. As far as Roxana goes, she has communicated well, was friendly, and was helpful in getting the payment done. So, for customer service, they would get an A. The project was also done quickly, with a 4.5-day turnaround. So, for the turnaround, they would get an A. Now on to the editing service itself, for which they would get a C- (on my manuscript) and an F (on another manuscript I will mention later on)&#8230;
> 
> First and foremost, my understanding of editing is there are three types: proofread, copy edit, and line edit. In addition, this is what I understand the definition of those edits to be:
> 
> ...


It seems what you predicted came to fruition. It would be nice if Roxana addressed these issues head on. I've asked in the past what the credentials of her people were and was ignored and dismissed by other posters here. I've also received messages from unhappy clients of Roxana who will never work with her again and warned me to stay away. Dealing with unhappy clients is part of running a good business. Ignoring them is bad.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Update January 30, 2018*

https://proofreadebooks.com/

This is a limited offer. You can order or pre-order:

*Proofreading *----> *$15 flat rate per book*


_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days



LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


_Update January 30, 2018_

https://proofreadebooks.com/

This is a limited offer. The price will change tomorrow. You can order or pre-order:

*Proofreading *----> *$15 flat rate per book*


_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_


----------



## Moe D (Dec 6, 2017)

According to forum decorum, your response is not a response to me. And the way I read the rules, it's a back to back response.

Would you like to respond to me and others?


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Update January 30, 2018*

https://proofreadebooks.com/

This is a limited offer. You can order or pre-order:

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book*


_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days



LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


_Update January 30, 2018_

https://proofreadebooks.com/

This is a limited offer. The price will change tomorrow. You can order or pre-order:

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book*


_Order now:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Thank you all for the positive and also for the constructive feedback.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

Just to clarify, if I pre ordered a few books to proof I can send them in a few weeks if I'm not ready now correct?


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Moe D said:


> It seems what you predicted came to fruition. It would be nice if Roxana addressed these issues head on. I've asked in the past what the credentials of her people were and was ignored and dismissed by other posters here. I've also received messages from unhappy clients of Roxana who will never work with her again and warned me to stay away. Dealing with unhappy clients is part of running a good business. Ignoring them is bad.


Yes, it appears so. If they were just honest, I am sure they would still get business from those who truly have polished pieces needing another look over. For $15 that is reasonable. Roxana is very good at initial customer service. I know several people have now turned her into the moderator, not sure how long her post will last. All other companies seem to be re-directed to use a different page if I recall correctly?


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

BGArcher said:


> Just to clarify, if I pre ordered a few books to proof I can send them in a few weeks if I'm not ready now correct?


Yes, you can pre-order if your books are not ready for proofreading.


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

Ebook Proofreading said:


> The blurb service is not available. We have a special offer on proofreading and line editing:


Ah, that's too bad. If you can recommend a good blurb writing service please let me know.


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

Danawilliam said:


> Ah, that's too bad. If you can recommend a good blurb writing service please let me know.


Brian Cohen is excellent at blurbs. You may find a few free webinars floating around out there, but he is pretty reasonably priced. Do check him out.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Moe D said:


> According to forum decorum, your response is not a response to me. And the way I read the rules, it's a back to back response.
> 
> Would you like to respond to me and others?





DMChappellAuthor said:


> Yes, it appears so. If they were just honest, I am sure they would still get business from those who truly have polished pieces needing another look over. For $15 that is reasonable. Roxana is very good at initial customer service. I know several people have now turned her into the moderator, not sure how long her post will last. All other companies seem to be re-directed to use a different page if I recall correctly?


Just to clarify, Ebook Proofreading is permitted to ignore criticisms of and questions about their business, if they choose to do so. Our frequency-of-posting rules for vendor threads disallow back-to-back posts by the vendor so that vendor threads don't dominate the forum's front page. But treating a customer's critical/questioning post as an opportunity to insert a self-promotional post that does not address the customer's criticisms/questions is not against the letter of our rules, as currently formulated. This is my understanding, at any rate.

If I haven't understood the issue here, please drop me a PM.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Becca Mills said:


> Just to clarify, Ebook Proofreading is permitted to ignore criticisms of and questions about their business, if they choose to do so. Our frequency-of-posting rules for vendor threads disallow back-to-back posts by the vendor so that vendor threads don't dominate the forum's front page. But treating a customer's critical/questioning post as an opportunity to insert a self-promotional post that does not address the customer's criticisms/questions is not against the letter of our rules, as currently formulated. This is my understanding, at any rate.
> 
> If I haven't understood the issue here, please drop me a PM.


I didn't realize it was back-to-back. I guess I just saw "every other" as domination (especially with the length that their re-post is). The reviews get lost in the mix. I wanted to ensure that people knew what they are getting if the used her service. We appreciate the work you do as moderators!


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

Dean Kutzler said:


> Brian Cohen is excellent at blurbs. You may find a few free webinars floating around out there, but he is pretty reasonably priced. Do check him out.


Thanks!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Please check the OP for updates! * 

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days



LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


*Please check the OP for updates! *


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Now taking orders for proofreading! 

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book*


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## David Hessing (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm really curious to know how on earth you make this work economically. If you're actually reading the books, that will take you at least a few hours. Proper, attentive proofreading is done at a few thousand words per hour, not several tens of thousands per hour. Even if you lived in a place where you could take advantage of the US exchange rate, you couldn't be making more than a few dollars an hour if you were actually reading the books. Please be honest with me: are you just running these books through Grammarly? Because that takes about an hour and will catch the mistakes that people are saying you catch. If you are, I think you need to be transparent about what you're offering clients.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you for your question! I am NOT using any type of software. As a new business owner, I have to invest time or money to promote my services. I choose to invest time. You don't want to know how many hours I am working every day. (Monday-Sunday).
What can I say? I just love my job! 

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book*


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


********

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book*


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days

*OR*

Proofreading Monthly Subscription:

https://www.patreon.com/ProofreadingService


----------



## Danawilliam (Jun 2, 2016)

I just wanted to thank you for doing such a good job on my manuscript!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you!

*****

Available for orders! 

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book*


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_


----------



## thesios (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi 

whats ur current turnaround time for a 50K book?


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

thesios said:


> Hi
> 
> whats ur current turnaround time for a 50K book?


 7 days. 

*************************

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book*


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for proofreading orders! 

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book*


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for more proofreading orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Update March 12, 2018*

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book*


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

dancing squirrel said:


> Which format do you prefer for the emailed book?


I prefer Word.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for proofreading and line editing!

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book 
Line Editing --- $100 flat rate per book 
*


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for Proofreading and/or Line Editing. 

*Proofreading *----> *$30 flat rate per book
Line Editing --- $100 flat rate per book *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

I have a few more free slots for proofreading or line editing.


Proofreading ----> $30 flat rate per book
Line Editing --- $100 flat rate per book 



Order or Pre-Order:

*send the payment to the paypal address [email protected]
*email your books to [email protected]


Follow the 2 steps above to order. 


Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## guerin (Mar 12, 2018)

My next release is 190,000 words. Are you serious? Any book?


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

guerin said:


> My next release is 190,000 words. Are you serious? Any book?


Use with care, see reviews by both myself and Dean Kutzler.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


********

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days



guerin said:


> My next release is 190,000 words. Are you serious? Any book?


Yes, any book. This offer is available for a limited time. &#128522;


----------



## samanthaholt (Apr 9, 2018)

I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

samanthaholt said:


> I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.


Thank you so much for your order!

**********

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*
_Line Editing --- $100 flat rate per book _


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## RandyN (Feb 7, 2012)

Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

RandyNargi said:


> Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!


Thank you!!!

*******

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*
_Line Editing --- $100 flat rate per book _


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

kyokominamino said:


> Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!


Thank you!!! 

******

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*
*Line Editing ---> $200 flat rate per book  *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

_Pre-Order today for your next book. I am only accepting a LIMITED number of orders. _

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*
*Line Editing ---> $200 flat rate per book  *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days



kyokominamino said:


> Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!





RandyNargi said:


> Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!





samanthaholt said:


> I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.





LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:



> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for more proofreading or line editing! 

_LIMITED OFFER_

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*
*Line Editing ---> $100 flat rate per book  *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for more proofreading or line editing!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders! 

_NEW_
Pre-Order Editing for one year for only $1500

For one year you can send me an unlimited number of books to edit. This is a good package deal for writers who plan to write more books in the next year. 
This offer is not on my website because it's only available for a limited number of authors.



*Line Editing -- $200 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count*
*Proofreading-- $100 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count*

If your books are not ready for proofreading or editing, you can pre-order.


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*

Order or pre-order proofreading for 3 books for only $100. Special Offer - This Week Only!

*Line Editing ---> $100 flat rate per book  *

Order or pre-order line editing for 3 books for only $200.


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*

*Line Editing ---> $200 flat rate per book  *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days



kyokominamino said:


> Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!





RandyNargi said:


> Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!





samanthaholt said:


> I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.





LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for more proofreading and/or line editing! 

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*

*Line Editing ---> $200 flat rate per book  *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders. 

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*

*Line Editing ---> $200 flat rate per book  *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Update June 18, 2018*

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*

If your books are not ready for proofreading, you can pre-order.

*Line Editing ---> $200 flat rate per book  *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*

If your books are not ready for proofreading, you can pre-order.

*Line Editing ---> $200 flat rate per book  *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days



kyokominamino said:


> Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!





RandyNargi said:


> Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!





samanthaholt said:


> I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.





LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





 willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*

If your books are not ready for proofreading, you can pre-order.

*Line Editing ---> $200 flat rate per book  *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for more proofreading and/or line editing orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Do you need proofreading for your book? I have a flat rate per book.

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*

If your books are not ready for proofreading, you can pre-order.


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Proofreading *----> *$50 flat rate per book*

If your books are not ready for proofreading, you can pre-order.

*Line Editing ---> $200 flat rate per book  *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for proofreading and/or line editing orders!



kyokominamino said:


> Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!





RandyNargi said:


> Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!





samanthaholt said:


> I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.





LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing AND Proofreading Service -- $250 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count*

If your books are not ready for proofreading or editing, you can pre-order.


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders! 

*Line Editing AND Proofreading Service -- $250 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading Service -- $100 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count Limited offer for Kboards members!*

If your books are not ready for proofreading or editing, you can pre-order.


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders! 

*Line Editing AND Proofreading -- $250 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading -- $100 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count Limited offer for Kboards members!*

If your books are not ready for proofreading or editing, you can pre-order.


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders! 

*Line Editing AND Proofreading Service -- $250 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading Service -- $100 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count Limited offer for Kboards members!*

If your books are not ready for proofreading or editing, you can pre-order.


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders! 

*Line Editing AND Proofreading Service -- $250 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading Service -- $100 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count Limited offer for Kboards members!*

If your books are not ready for proofreading or editing, you can pre-order.


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders! 

*Line Editing AND Proofreading Service -- $300 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading Service -- $100 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count Limited offer for Kboards members!*

If your books are not ready for proofreading or editing, you can pre-order.


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders! 

*Line Editing AND Proofreading Service -- $300 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading Service -- $100 flat rate per book UNLIMITED Word Count Limited offer for Kboards members!*

If your books are not ready for proofreading or editing, you can pre-order.


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders! 


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/



kyokominamino said:


> Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!





RandyNargi said:


> Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!





samanthaholt said:


> I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.





LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:



> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders! 

*Pre-Order Line Editing and Proofreading for one year for only $1500

For one year you can send me an unlimited number of books to edit. This is a good package deal for writers who plan to write more books in the next year. 
This offer is not on my website because it's only available for a limited number of authors. *

_*OR*_

*Line Editing -- $200 flat rate per book *
*Proofreading-- $100 flat rate per book *

If your books are not ready for proofreading or editing, you can pre-order.


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/



kyokominamino said:


> Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!





RandyNargi said:


> Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!





samanthaholt said:


> I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.





LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders! 

*Pre-Order UNLIMITED Line Editing and Proofreading for one year for only $1500

For one year you can send me an unlimited number of books to edit. This is a good package deal for authors who plan to write more books in the next year. 
This offer is not on my website because it's only available for a limited number of authors. * 
Please write this code as a paypal comment: 1YearKboardsOffer

_*OR*_ you can also order for a flat rate per book:

*Line Editing -- $200 flat rate per book *
*Proofreading-- $100 flat rate per book *

If your books are not ready for proofreading or editing, you can pre-order.


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*send the payment to the paypal address [size=14pt][email protected]
*email your books to [email protected][/size]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

7 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing AND Proofreading *

$200 Flat Rate Per Book


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*Send an email to [email protected] before you order!

*We accept paypal payments. Contact us and we will provide the paypal address.

*Email your book as a Word doc. to [email protected]

Delivery time:

10 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Blurbs
*
Next to your cover, your book's blurb is your most important marketing tool. It's more than just a book description. It's the sales copy for your book. Great books don't sell themselves. You need a HOOK to get readers to buy.

A blurb is a short description of your book. It summarizes the theme, setting, main characters and conflict, and lures the readers into picking up the book and start reading. It is not enough to write a great book, you also need a lovely blurb/book description to skyrocket the sales of your books.

You've done the hard work, now let me bring it home.

Having a great description improves sales.

*1. I will read your book.
2. You will get a high quality 300-word blurb*

_*My rate is $30 for one book blurb.*_

To order:

Send your book to *[email protected]*
Click here to order: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/30*

Delivery time: 7 days

*Editing*

Available for orders or pre-orders 

*Line Editing & Proofreading -- $200 flat rate per book *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*---> Click here to order: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/200*
*email your books to [email protected]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

10 Days

*Line Editing AND Blurb----> Click here to order: https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/230*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Blurbs
*
Next to your cover, your book's blurb is your most important marketing tool. It's more than just a book description. It's the sales copy for your book. Great books don't sell themselves. You need a HOOK to get readers to buy.

A blurb is a short description of your book. It summarizes the theme, setting, main characters and conflict, and lures the readers into picking up the book and start reading. It is not enough to write a great book, you also need a lovely blurb/book description to skyrocket the sales of your books.

You've done the hard work, now let me bring it home.

Having a great description improves sales.

*1. I will read your book.
2. You will get a high quality 300-word blurb*

_*My rate is $30 for one book blurb.*_

To order:

Send your book to *[email protected]*
Click here to order: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/30*

Delivery time: 7 days

*Editing*

Available for orders or pre-orders 

*Line Editing & Proofreading -- $200 flat rate per book *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*---> Click here to order: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/200*
*email your books to [email protected]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

10 Days

*Line Editing AND Blurb----> Click here to order: https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/230*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Blurbs
*
Next to your cover, your book's blurb is your most important marketing tool. It's more than just a book description. It's the sales copy for your book. Great books don't sell themselves. You need a HOOK to get readers to buy.

A blurb is a short description of your book. It summarizes the theme, setting, main characters and conflict, and lures the readers into picking up the book and start reading. It is not enough to write a great book, you also need a lovely blurb/book description to skyrocket the sales of your books.

You've done the hard work, now let me bring it home.

Having a great description improves sales.

*1. I will read your book.
2. You will get a high quality 300-word blurb*

_*My rate is $30 for one book blurb.*_

To order:

Send your book to *[email protected]*
Click here to order: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/30*

Delivery time: 7 days

*Editing*

Available for orders or pre-orders 

*Line Editing & Proofreading -- $200 flat rate per book *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*---> Click here to order: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/200*
*email your books to [email protected]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

10 Days

*Line Editing AND Blurb----> Click here to order: https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/230*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Blurbs
*
Next to your cover, your book's blurb is your most important marketing tool. It's more than just a book description. It's the sales copy for your book. Great books don't sell themselves. You need a HOOK to get readers to buy.

A blurb is a short description of your book. It summarizes the theme, setting, main characters and conflict, and lures the readers into picking up the book and start reading. It is not enough to write a great book, you also need a lovely blurb/book description to skyrocket the sales of your books.

You've done the hard work, now let me bring it home.

Having a great description improves sales.

*1. I will read your book.
2. You will get a high quality 300-word blurb*

_*My rate is $30 for one book blurb.*_

To order:

Send your book to *[email protected]*
Click here to order: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/30*

Delivery time: 7 days

*Editing*

Available for orders or pre-orders 

*Line Editing & Proofreading -- $200 flat rate per book *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*---> Click here to order: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/200*
*email your books to [email protected]_

Follow the 2 steps above to order.

Delivery time:

10 Days

*Line Editing AND Blurb----> Click here to order: https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/230*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Spring Special Offer*

_For a very limited time, I am offering proofreading for $50 flat rate per book. Order or Pre-Order now before the price changes! _

*Proofreading*

Available for orders or pre-orders 

* Proofreading -- $50 flat rate per book *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*---> Click here to order PROOFREADING: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/50*
*email your books to [email protected]_

Follow the steps above to order or pre-order.

Delivery time:

10 Days


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2019)

Can you deliver in 10 days if I order today?


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

AliceL said:


> Can you deliver in 10 days if I order today?


Yes, I am available.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Spring Special Offer for Kboards Members*

_For a very limited time, I am offering proofreading for $50 flat rate per book. Order or Pre-Order now before the price changes! _

*Proofreading*

Available for orders or pre-orders 

* Proofreading -- $50 flat rate per book *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*---> Click here to order PROOFREADING: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/50*
*email your books to *[email protected]*_

Follow the steps above to order or pre-order.

Delivery time:

10 Days

*Line Editing*

Line Editing flat rate for one book --- $200
Line Editing flat rate for 2 books (order or pre-order for future books) ---$300

Click here to order or pre-order line editing for one book>>>> *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/200*
Line Editing for 2 books >>>> *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/300*

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days


----------



## LeeMountford (May 13, 2017)

Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.

I definitely recommend them.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

LeeMountford said:


> Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.
> 
> I definitely recommend them.


Thank you! 

*Proofreading*

Available for orders or pre-orders 

* Proofreading -- $50 flat rate per book *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*---> Click here to order PROOFREADING: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/50*
*email your books to *[email protected]*_

Follow the steps above to order or pre-order.

Delivery time:

10 Days

*Line Editing*

Line Editing flat rate for one book --- $200
Line Editing flat rate for 2 books (order or pre-order for future books) ---$300

Click here to order or pre-order line editing for one book>>>> *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/200*
Line Editing for 2 books >>>> *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/300*

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Spring Special Offer for Kboards Members*

_For a very limited time, I am offering proofreading for $50 flat rate per book. Order or Pre-Order now before the price changes! _

*Proofreading*

Available for orders or pre-orders 

* Proofreading -- $50 flat rate per book *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*---> Click here to order PROOFREADING: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/50*
*email your books to *[email protected]*_

Follow the steps above to order or pre-order.

Delivery time:

10 Days

*Line Editing*

Line Editing flat rate for one book --- $200
Line Editing flat rate for 2 books (order or pre-order for future books) ---$300

Click here to order or pre-order line editing for one book>>>> *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/200*
Line Editing for 2 books >>>> *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/300*

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

LeeMountford said:


> Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.
> 
> I definitely recommend them.


Thank you!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Proofreading*

Available for orders or pre-orders 

* Proofreading -- $100 flat rate per book *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*---> Click here to order PROOFREADING: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/100*
*email your books to *[email protected]*_

Follow the steps above to order or pre-order.

Delivery time:

10 Days

*Line Editing*

* Line Editing -- $200 flat rate per book 
Line Editing flat rate for 2 books (order or pre-order for future books) ---$300*

Click here to order or pre-order line editing for one book>>>> *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/200*
Line Editing for 2 books >>>> *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/300*

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days


----------



## Variath (Sep 22, 2017)

Ebook Proofreading said:


> *Proofreading*
> 
> Available for orders or pre-orders
> 
> ...


Hello, good to get your details.
I have two books to get proof reading, can you tell me your special rate or $50 is existing or ended.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Variath said:


> Hello, good to get your details.
> I have two books to get proof reading, can you tell me your special rate or $50 is existing or ended.


I replied to your email. 

*********

* Proofreading -- $100 flat rate per book *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*---> Click here to order PROOFREADING: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/100*
*email your books to *[email protected]*_

Follow the steps above to order or pre-order.

Delivery time:

10 Days

*Line Editing*

* Line Editing -- $200 flat rate per book 
Line Editing flat rate for 2 books (order or pre-order for future books) ---$300*

Click here to order or pre-order line editing for one book>>>> *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/200*
Line Editing for 2 books >>>> *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/300*

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Proofreading*

Available for orders or pre-orders 

* Proofreading -- $100 flat rate per book *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*---> Click here to order PROOFREADING: *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/100*
*email your books to *[email protected]*_

Follow the steps above to order or pre-order.

Delivery time:

10 Days

*Line Editing*

* Line Editing -- $200 flat rate per book 
Line Editing flat rate for 2 books (order or pre-order for future books) ---$300*

Click here to order or pre-order line editing for one book>>>> *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/200*
Line Editing for 2 books >>>> *https://www.paypal.me/bookblurb/300*

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Variath (Sep 22, 2017)

Variath said:


> Hello, good to get your details.
> I have two books to get proof reading, can you tell me your special rate or $50 is existing or ended.


Hello, Roxana,
Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied. 
Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Variath said:


> Hello, Roxana,
> Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
> I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied.
> Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.


Thank you!!!

*Proofreading*

Available for orders or pre-orders 

* Proofreading -- $100 flat rate per book *


_Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*Send an email to [email protected] before you order!

*We accept paypal payments. Contact us and we will provide the paypal address.

*Email your book as a Word doc. to [email protected]

Delivery time:

10 Days

*[size=18pt]Line Editing*

* Line Editing -- $200 flat rate per book 
Line Editing flat rate for 2 books (order or pre-order for future books) ---$300*

*Send an email to [email protected] before you order!

*We accept paypal payments. Contact us and we will provide the paypal address.

*Email your book as a Word doc. to [email protected]

Delivery time:

10 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing AND Proofreading *

Available for orders or pre-orders 

* $200 flat rate per book * *LIMITED OFFER*


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*Send an email to [email protected] before you order!

*We accept paypal payments. Contact us and we will provide the paypal address.

*Email your book as a Word doc. to [email protected]

Delivery time:

10 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing AND Proofreading *

$200 Flat Rate Per Book


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*Send an email to [email protected] before you order!

*We accept paypal payments. Contact us and we will provide the paypal address.

*Email your book as a Word doc. to [email protected]

Delivery time:

10 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

vicy said:


> Good job, professional and quick. Thanks! Abby





Variath said:


> Hello, Roxana,
> Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
> I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied.
> Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.





LeeMountford said:


> Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.
> 
> I definitely recommend them.





kyokominamino said:


> Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!





RandyNargi said:


> Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!





samanthaholt said:


> I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.





LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Elvis English said:


> I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:
 

> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders!

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing AND Proofreading *

*50% OFF This WEEK*

$200 $100 Flat Rate Per Book


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:
[size=12pt]
*Send an email to [email protected] before you order!

*We accept paypal payments. Contact us and we will provide the paypal address.

*Email your book as a Word doc. to [email protected]

Delivery time:

10 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing AND Proofreading *

*50% OFF LIMITED OFFER*

$200 $100 Flat Rate Per Book

*Ask me for a discount for bulk orders or pre-orders! *


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*send the payment to the paypal address *[email protected]*
(Please write the title of your book and/or email as a Paypal comment.) 

*email your books to [email protected]

Delivery time:

10 Days



Variath said:



Hello, Roxana,
Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied. 
Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.

Click to expand...




LeeMountford said:



Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.

I definitely recommend them.

Click to expand...




kyokominamino said:



Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!

Click to expand...




RandyNargi said:



Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!

Click to expand...




samanthaholt said:



I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.

Click to expand...




LilyBLily said:



Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.

Click to expand...




Val Hunter said:



I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.

She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.

Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!

Click to expand...




A.G.B said:



This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.

Thank you Roxana!

Click to expand...




emmapearce said:




Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3

Click to expand...




thesios said:



I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.

She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.

I would say that is good work, on top of that is was ONLY $30 per book.

I am going to try her editing next 

Click to expand...




DLBarbur said:



This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.

I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.

Once again, I learn I'm terrible at editing my own work!

I'll be using Roxana's service again for my next book.

Click to expand...




RPatton said:



Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.

First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.

Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.

Click to expand...




jlstovall4 said:



Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.

My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.

Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.

Click to expand...




willow163 said:



Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!

Click to expand...




Steven Slavick said:



I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!

Click to expand...




Elvis English said:



I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .

Click to expand...




Anna Drake said:



Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.

Click to expand...




Lisa Manifold said:



I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.

Click to expand...




Erratic said:



I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service. 

Click to expand...




FFJ said:



Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
Thanks Roxana and the team!

Click to expand...




austenlover said:



Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.

Click to expand...




Marcus Herzig said:



I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package. 

Click to expand...




Scrapper78 said:



Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.

Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
-incorrect word substitutions, 
-missing articles
-missing conjunctions
-Missing or incorrectly employed commas and other punctuation.

I noticed she did not find any issues with my dialog/quotation mark punctuation. Other editors have nitpicked that in my previous books. I'm not sure if I have simply altered my style to reflect this or if she used a different standard. Going over it now, I'm inclined to think that it's me and not her, though.

Bottom line?
It it is well worth fifteen or thirty, or even a hundred dollars. Fastest and easiest draft clean-up I've ever seen. If you have a good manuscript that needs a cleaning? I absolutely recommend her.

Click to expand...




CaraS. said:



I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.

Click to expand...




T E Scott Writer said:



Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.

Click to expand...




UghSoUncool said:



Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more! 

Click to expand...




Tim McGregor said:



Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.

Click to expand...




smallblondehippy said:



Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!

Click to expand...




baldricko said:



Thank you, Roxana!

There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.

Click to expand...




James Ward said:



Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.

Click to expand...




Nathaniel Burns said:



I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing AND Proofreading *

*50% OFF LIMITED OFFER*

$200 $100 Flat Rate Per Book

*Ask me for a discount for bulk orders or pre-orders! *


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*send the payment to the paypal address *[email protected]*
(Please write the title of your book and/or email as a Paypal comment.) 

*email your books to [email protected]

Delivery time:

10 Days



Variath said:



Hello, Roxana,
Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied. 
Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.

Click to expand...




LeeMountford said:



Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.

I definitely recommend them.

Click to expand...




kyokominamino said:



Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!

Click to expand...




RandyNargi said:



Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!

Click to expand...




samanthaholt said:



I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.

Click to expand...




LilyBLily said:



Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.

Click to expand...




Val Hunter said:



I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.

She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.

Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!

Click to expand...




A.G.B said:



This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.

Thank you Roxana!

Click to expand...




emmapearce said:



Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3

Click to expand...




thesios said:



I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.

She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.

I would say that is good work, on top of that is was ONLY $30 per book.

I am going to try her editing next 

Click to expand...




DLBarbur said:



This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.

I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.

Once again, I learn I'm terrible at editing my own work!

I'll be using Roxana's service again for my next book.

Click to expand...




RPatton said:



Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.

First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.

Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.

Click to expand...




jlstovall4 said:



Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.

My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.

Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.

Click to expand...




willow163 said:



Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!

Click to expand...




Steven Slavick said:



I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!

Click to expand...




Elvis English said:



I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .

Click to expand...




Anna Drake said:



Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.

Click to expand...




Lisa Manifold said:



I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.

Click to expand...




Erratic said:



I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service. 

Click to expand...




FFJ said:



Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
Thanks Roxana and the team!

Click to expand...




austenlover said:



Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.

Click to expand...




Marcus Herzig said:



I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package. 

Click to expand...




Scrapper78 said:



Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.

Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
-incorrect word substitutions, 
-missing articles
-missing conjunctions
-Missing or incorrectly employed commas and other punctuation.

I noticed she did not find any issues with my dialog/quotation mark punctuation. Other editors have nitpicked that in my previous books. I'm not sure if I have simply altered my style to reflect this or if she used a different standard. Going over it now, I'm inclined to think that it's me and not her, though.

Bottom line?
It it is well worth fifteen or thirty, or even a hundred dollars. Fastest and easiest draft clean-up I've ever seen. If you have a good manuscript that needs a cleaning? I absolutely recommend her.

Click to expand...




CaraS. said:



I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.

Click to expand...




T E Scott Writer said:



Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.

Click to expand...




UghSoUncool said:



Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more! 

Click to expand...




Tim McGregor said:



Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.

Click to expand...




smallblondehippy said:



Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!

Click to expand...




baldricko said:



Thank you, Roxana!

There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.

Click to expand...




James Ward said:



Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.

Click to expand...




Nathaniel Burns said:



I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing AND Proofreading *

*50% OFF LIMITED OFFER*

$200 $100 Flat Rate Per Book

*Ask me for a discount for bulk orders or pre-orders! *


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*send the payment to the paypal address *[email protected]*
(Please write the title of your book and/or email as a Paypal comment.) 

*email your books to [email protected]

Delivery time:

10 Days_


----------



## vicy (Nov 21, 2015)

Good job, professional and quick. Thanks! Abby


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

vicy said:


> Good job, professional and quick. Thanks! Abby


Thank you!

*Line Editing AND Proofreading *

*50% OFF LIMITED OFFER*

$200 $100 Flat Rate Per Book

*Ask me for a discount for bulk orders or pre-orders! *


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*send the payment to the paypal address *[email protected]*
(Please write the title of your book and/or email as a Paypal comment.) 

*email your books to [email protected]

Delivery time:

10 Days



vicy said:



Good job, professional and quick. Thanks! Abby

Click to expand...




Variath said:



Hello, Roxana,
Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied. 
Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.

Click to expand...




LeeMountford said:



Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.

I definitely recommend them.

Click to expand...




kyokominamino said:



Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!

Click to expand...




RandyNargi said:



Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!

Click to expand...




samanthaholt said:



I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.

Click to expand...




LilyBLily said:



Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.

Click to expand...




Val Hunter said:



I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.

She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.

Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!

Click to expand...




A.G.B said:



This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.

Thank you Roxana!

Click to expand...




emmapearce said:



Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3

Click to expand...




thesios said:



I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.

She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.

I would say that is good work, on top of that is was ONLY $30 per book.

I am going to try her editing next 

Click to expand...




DLBarbur said:



This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.

I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.

Once again, I learn I'm terrible at editing my own work!

I'll be using Roxana's service again for my next book.

Click to expand...




RPatton said:



Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.

First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.

Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.

Click to expand...




jlstovall4 said:



Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.

My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.

Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.

Click to expand...




willow163 said:



Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!

Click to expand...




Steven Slavick said:



I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!

Click to expand...




Elvis English said:



I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .

Click to expand...




Anna Drake said:



Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.

Click to expand...




Lisa Manifold said:



I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.

Click to expand...




Erratic said:



I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service. 

Click to expand...




FFJ said:



Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
Thanks Roxana and the team!

Click to expand...




austenlover said:



Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.

Click to expand...




Marcus Herzig said:



I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package. 

Click to expand...




Scrapper78 said:



Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.

Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
-incorrect word substitutions, 
-missing articles
-missing conjunctions
-Missing or incorrectly employed commas and other punctuation.

I noticed she did not find any issues with my dialog/quotation mark punctuation. Other editors have nitpicked that in my previous books. I'm not sure if I have simply altered my style to reflect this or if she used a different standard. Going over it now, I'm inclined to think that it's me and not her, though.

Bottom line?
It it is well worth fifteen or thirty, or even a hundred dollars. Fastest and easiest draft clean-up I've ever seen. If you have a good manuscript that needs a cleaning? I absolutely recommend her.

Click to expand...




CaraS. said:



I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.

Click to expand...




T E Scott Writer said:



Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.

Click to expand...




UghSoUncool said:



Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more! 

Click to expand...




Tim McGregor said:



Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.

Click to expand...




smallblondehippy said:



Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!

Click to expand...




baldricko said:



Thank you, Roxana!

There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.

Click to expand...




James Ward said:



Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.

Click to expand...




Nathaniel Burns said:



I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## chumlychums (Apr 3, 2019)

Holy shit, where have you been all my life? Bookmarked.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

_*Price will go up soon! Take advantage of the 50% reduction. 
Now accepting orders or pre-orders. 
*_

*Line Editing AND Proofreading
*
*50% OFF LIMITED OFFER*

$200 $100 Flat Rate Per Book


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*email me and I will provide my paypal address

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

_*Price will go up soon! Take advantage of the 50% reduction. 
Now accepting orders or pre-orders. 
*_

*Line Editing AND Proofreading
*
*50% OFF LIMITED OFFER*

$200 $100 Flat Rate Per Book


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*email me and I will provide my paypal address

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days



vicy said:



Good job, professional and quick. Thanks! Abby

Click to expand...




Variath said:



Hello, Roxana,
Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied. 
Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.

Click to expand...




LeeMountford said:



Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.

I definitely recommend them.

Click to expand...




kyokominamino said:



Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!

Click to expand...




RandyNargi said:



Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!

Click to expand...




samanthaholt said:



I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.

Click to expand...




LilyBLily said:



Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.

Click to expand...




Val Hunter said:



I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.

She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.

Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!

Click to expand...




A.G.B said:



This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.

Thank you Roxana!

Click to expand...




emmapearce said:



Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3

Click to expand...




thesios said:



I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.

She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.

I would say that is good work, on top of that is was ONLY $30 per book.

I am going to try her editing next 

Click to expand...




DLBarbur said:



This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.

I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.

Once again, I learn I'm terrible at editing my own work!

I'll be using Roxana's service again for my next book.

Click to expand...




RPatton said:



Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.

First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.

Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.

Click to expand...




jlstovall4 said:



Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.

My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.

Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.

Click to expand...




willow163 said:



Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!

Click to expand...




Steven Slavick said:



I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!

Click to expand...




Elvis English said:



I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .

Click to expand...




Anna Drake said:



Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.

Click to expand...




Lisa Manifold said:



I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.

Click to expand...




Erratic said:



I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service. 

Click to expand...




FFJ said:



Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
Thanks Roxana and the team!

Click to expand...




austenlover said:



Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.

Click to expand...




Marcus Herzig said:



I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package. 

Click to expand...




Scrapper78 said:



Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.

Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
-incorrect word substitutions, 
-missing articles
-missing conjunctions
-Missing or incorrectly employed commas and other punctuation.

I noticed she did not find any issues with my dialog/quotation mark punctuation. Other editors have nitpicked that in my previous books. I'm not sure if I have simply altered my style to reflect this or if she used a different standard. Going over it now, I'm inclined to think that it's me and not her, though.

Bottom line?
It it is well worth fifteen or thirty, or even a hundred dollars. Fastest and easiest draft clean-up I've ever seen. If you have a good manuscript that needs a cleaning? I absolutely recommend her.

Click to expand...




CaraS. said:



I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.

Click to expand...




T E Scott Writer said:



Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.

Click to expand...




UghSoUncool said:



Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more! 

Click to expand...




Tim McGregor said:



Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.

Click to expand...




smallblondehippy said:



Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!

Click to expand...




baldricko said:



Thank you, Roxana!

There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.

Click to expand...




James Ward said:



Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.

Click to expand...




Nathaniel Burns said:



I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.

Click to expand...

(edited to add reviews)_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

_*Price will go up soon! Take advantage of the 50% reduction. 
Now accepting orders or pre-orders. 
*_

*Line Editing AND Proofreading
*
*50% OFF LIMITED OFFER*

$200 $100 Flat Rate Per Book


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*email me and I will provide my paypal address

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days



vicy said:



Good job, professional and quick. Thanks! Abby

Click to expand...




Variath said:



Hello, Roxana,
Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied. 
Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.

Click to expand...




LeeMountford said:



Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.

I definitely recommend them.

Click to expand...




kyokominamino said:



Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!

Click to expand...




RandyNargi said:



Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!

Click to expand...




samanthaholt said:



I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.

Click to expand...




LilyBLily said:



Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.

Click to expand...




Val Hunter said:



I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.

She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.

Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!

Click to expand...




A.G.B said:



This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.

Thank you Roxana!

Click to expand...




emmapearce said:



Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3

Click to expand...




thesios said:



I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.

She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.

I would say that is good work, on top of that is was ONLY $30 per book.

I am going to try her editing next 

Click to expand...




DLBarbur said:



This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.

I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.

Once again, I learn I'm terrible at editing my own work!

I'll be using Roxana's service again for my next book.

Click to expand...




RPatton said:



Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.

First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.

Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.

Click to expand...




jlstovall4 said:



Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.

My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.

Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.

Click to expand...




willow163 said:



Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!

Click to expand...




Steven Slavick said:



I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!

Click to expand...




Elvis English said:



I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .

Click to expand...




Anna Drake said:



Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.

Click to expand...




Lisa Manifold said:



I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.

Click to expand...




Erratic said:



I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service. 

Click to expand...




FFJ said:



Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
Thanks Roxana and the team!

Click to expand...




austenlover said:



Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.

Click to expand...




Marcus Herzig said:



I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package. 

Click to expand...




Scrapper78 said:



Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.

Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
-incorrect word substitutions, 
-missing articles
-missing conjunctions
-Missing or incorrectly employed commas and other punctuation.

I noticed she did not find any issues with my dialog/quotation mark punctuation. Other editors have nitpicked that in my previous books. I'm not sure if I have simply altered my style to reflect this or if she used a different standard. Going over it now, I'm inclined to think that it's me and not her, though.

Bottom line?
It it is well worth fifteen or thirty, or even a hundred dollars. Fastest and easiest draft clean-up I've ever seen. If you have a good manuscript that needs a cleaning? I absolutely recommend her.

Click to expand...




CaraS. said:



I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.

Click to expand...




T E Scott Writer said:



Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.

Click to expand...




UghSoUncool said:



Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more! 

Click to expand...




Tim McGregor said:



Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.

Click to expand...




smallblondehippy said:



Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!

Click to expand...




baldricko said:



Thank you, Roxana!

There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.

Click to expand...




James Ward said:



Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.

Click to expand...




Nathaniel Burns said:



I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Take advantage of the ONE-YEAR OFFER for only $500. You will be able to send up to 6 books for line editing and proofreading.
Now accepting orders or pre-orders. *

*LIMITED OFFER:*

**One Year Line Editing and Proofreading for up to 6 books
*$500*

*OR*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading
*
*$200 Flat Rate Per Book*


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*email me and I will provide my paypal address

*email your books to *[email protected]*_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Proofreading *

*$50 Flat Rate Per Book*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading*

*$200 Flat Rate Per Book*

*One-Year Offer*

**One Year Line Editing and Proofreading for up to 6 books
*$500*


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*email me and I will provide my paypal address

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book



vicy said:



Good job, professional and quick. Thanks! Abby

Click to expand...




Variath said:



Hello, Roxana,
Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied. 
Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.

Click to expand...




LeeMountford said:



Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.

I definitely recommend them.

Click to expand...




kyokominamino said:



Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!

Click to expand...




RandyNargi said:



Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!

Click to expand...




samanthaholt said:



I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.

Click to expand...




LilyBLily said:



Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.

Click to expand...




Val Hunter said:



I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.

She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.

Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!

Click to expand...




A.G.B said:



This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.

Thank you Roxana!

Click to expand...




emmapearce said:



Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3

Click to expand...




thesios said:



I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.

She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.

I would say that is good work, on top of that is was ONLY $30 per book.

I am going to try her editing next 

Click to expand...




DLBarbur said:



This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.

I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.

Once again, I learn I'm terrible at editing my own work!

I'll be using Roxana's service again for my next book.

Click to expand...




RPatton said:



Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.

First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.

Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.

Click to expand...




jlstovall4 said:



Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.

My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.

Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.

Click to expand...




willow163 said:



Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!

Click to expand...




Steven Slavick said:



I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!

Click to expand...




Elvis English said:



I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .

Click to expand...




Anna Drake said:



Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.

Click to expand...




Lisa Manifold said:



I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.

Click to expand...




Erratic said:



I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service. 

Click to expand...




FFJ said:



Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
Thanks Roxana and the team!

Click to expand...




austenlover said:



Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.

Click to expand...




Marcus Herzig said:



I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package. 

Click to expand...




Scrapper78 said:



Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.

Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
-incorrect word substitutions, 
-missing articles
-missing conjunctions
-Missing or incorrectly employed commas and other punctuation.

I noticed she did not find any issues with my dialog/quotation mark punctuation. Other editors have nitpicked that in my previous books. I'm not sure if I have simply altered my style to reflect this or if she used a different standard. Going over it now, I'm inclined to think that it's me and not her, though.

Bottom line?
It it is well worth fifteen or thirty, or even a hundred dollars. Fastest and easiest draft clean-up I've ever seen. If you have a good manuscript that needs a cleaning? I absolutely recommend her.

Click to expand...




CaraS. said:



I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.

Click to expand...




T E Scott Writer said:



Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.

Click to expand...




UghSoUncool said:



Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more! 

Click to expand...




Tim McGregor said:



Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.

Click to expand...




smallblondehippy said:



Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!

Click to expand...




baldricko said:



Thank you, Roxana!

There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.

Click to expand...




James Ward said:



Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.

Click to expand...




Nathaniel Burns said:



I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Proofreading *

*$50 Flat Rate Per Book*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading*

*$200 Flat Rate Per Book*

*One-Year Offer*

**One Year Line Editing and Proofreading for up to 6 books
*$500*


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*email me and I will provide my paypal address

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Proofreading *

*$50 Flat Rate Per Book*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading*

*$200 Flat Rate Per Book*

*One-Year Offer*

**One Year Line Editing and Proofreading for up to 6 books
*$500*


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*email me and I will provide my paypal address

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days



vicy said:



Good job, professional and quick. Thanks! Abby

Click to expand...




Variath said:



Hello, Roxana,
Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied. 
Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.

Click to expand...




LeeMountford said:



Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.

I definitely recommend them.

Click to expand...




kyokominamino said:



Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!

Click to expand...




RandyNargi said:



Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!

Click to expand...




samanthaholt said:



I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.

Click to expand...




LilyBLily said:



Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.

Click to expand...




Val Hunter said:



I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.

She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.

Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!

Click to expand...




A.G.B said:



This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.

Thank you Roxana!

Click to expand...




emmapearce said:



Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3

Click to expand...




thesios said:



I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.

She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.

I would say that is good work, on top of that is was ONLY $30 per book.

I am going to try her editing next 

Click to expand...




DLBarbur said:



This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.

I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.

Once again, I learn I'm terrible at editing my own work!

I'll be using Roxana's service again for my next book.

Click to expand...




RPatton said:



Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.

First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.

Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.

Click to expand...




jlstovall4 said:



Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.

My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.

Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.

Click to expand...




willow163 said:



Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!

Click to expand...




Steven Slavick said:



I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!

Click to expand...




Elvis English said:



I am a longtime lurker but thought it might be useful to post my experience with Ebook Proofreading. I sent my file, a 96,000 word novel (hey, it said all books, right?) and got a quick reply that my file was received, so I paid with PayPal, and just a point of order here--it's 30 euro, not 30 dollars, so it cost approx $36. I got my book back today, a quick 5-day turnaround and was pleasantly surprised. She did what she said she would, efficiently, and with good cheer, so now I am dusting off some other projects to submit for proofreading. I am so pleased to have this obstacle behind me. Cheers to Roxana . . .

Click to expand...




Anna Drake said:



Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.

Click to expand...




Lisa Manifold said:



I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.

Click to expand...




Erratic said:



I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service. 

Click to expand...




FFJ said:



Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
Thanks Roxana and the team!

Click to expand...




austenlover said:



Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.

Click to expand...




Marcus Herzig said:



I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package. 

Click to expand...




Scrapper78 said:



Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.

Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
-incorrect word substitutions, 
-missing articles
-missing conjunctions
-Missing or incorrectly employed commas and other punctuation.

I noticed she did not find any issues with my dialog/quotation mark punctuation. Other editors have nitpicked that in my previous books. I'm not sure if I have simply altered my style to reflect this or if she used a different standard. Going over it now, I'm inclined to think that it's me and not her, though.

Bottom line?
It it is well worth fifteen or thirty, or even a hundred dollars. Fastest and easiest draft clean-up I've ever seen. If you have a good manuscript that needs a cleaning? I absolutely recommend her.

Click to expand...




CaraS. said:



I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.

Click to expand...




T E Scott Writer said:



Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.

Click to expand...




UghSoUncool said:



Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more! 

Click to expand...




Tim McGregor said:



Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.

Click to expand...




smallblondehippy said:



Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!

Click to expand...




baldricko said:



Thank you, Roxana!

There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.

Click to expand...




James Ward said:



Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.

Click to expand...




Nathaniel Burns said:



I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Proofreading *

*$50 Flat Rate Per Book*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading*

*$200 Flat Rate Per Book*

*One-Year Offer*

**One Year Line Editing and Proofreading for up to 6 books
*$500*


_Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*email me and I will provide my paypal address

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days

My website:

[size=18pt]proofreadebooks.com_


----------



## RPatton (May 28, 2017)

Once more throwing out props to Roxana and her proofreading. 

First, it was done ahead of schedule. Second, it was a last minute request, and third,  she went above and beyond again.

Great job and thanks again, Roxana!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

RPatton said:


> Once more throwing out props to Roxana and her proofreading.
> 
> First, it was done ahead of schedule. Second, it was a last minute request, and third, she went above and beyond again.
> 
> Great job and thanks again, Roxana!


Thank you! It was a pleasure working with you. 

********

*Proofreading *

*$50 Flat Rate Per Book*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading*

*$200 Flat Rate Per Book*

*One-Year Offer*

**One Year Line Editing and Proofreading for up to 6 books
*$500*


_[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*email me and I will provide my paypal address

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Elvis English said:


> Roxana, please delete my recommendation.
> 
> Elvis English


I sent you a PM. Thank you!

***************



vicy said:


> Good job, professional and quick. Thanks! Abby





Variath said:


> Hello, Roxana,
> Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
> I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied.
> Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.





LeeMountford said:


> Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.
> 
> I definitely recommend them.





kyokominamino said:


> Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!





RandyNargi said:


> Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!





samanthaholt said:


> I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.





LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


*Proofreading *

*$50 Flat Rate Per Book*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading*

*$200 Flat Rate Per Book*

*One-Year Offer*

**One Year Line Editing and Proofreading for up to 6 books
*$500*


_Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*email me and I will provide my paypal address

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days

My website:

[size=18pt]proofreadebooks.com_


----------



## BellaJames (Sep 8, 2016)

I find some of these recommendations to be iffy. The price of this service is crazy cheap and it seems too good to be true. 

One of the authors who recommended this service a while back on this thread has a review which mentions poor editing and a barely readable book from a book blogger. This book blogger has been around on Goodreads for a few years now and is one of the best reviewers on the site. (The blogger is not an author as far I know).  

The author doesn't seem to write under that pen name or real name anymore.


----------



## RPatton (May 28, 2017)

BellaJames said:


> I find some of these recommendations to be iffy. The price of this service is crazy cheap and it seems too good to be true.
> 
> One of the authors who recommended this service a while back on this thread has a review which mentions poor editing and a barely readable book from a book blogger. This book blogger has been around on Goodreads for a few years now and is one of the best reviewers on the site. (The blogger is not an author as far I know).
> 
> The author doesn't seem to write under that pen name or real name anymore.


I've never used the editing services, just the proofreading. And I have been happy with that as my comment states. If someone asked me for an affordable proofreader, I would feel comfortable recommending this service. While I can appreciate your caution and hesitation, I do think there would be a lot more complaints and grumbles.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2019)

Elvis English said:


> Roxana, please delete my recommendation.
> 
> Elvis English


How was the service?


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

BellaJames said:


> I find some of these recommendations to be iffy. The price of this service is crazy cheap and it seems too good to be true.


No problem! I understand your concern.



RPatton said:


> I've never used the editing services, just the proofreading. And I have been happy with that as my comment states. If someone asked me for an affordable proofreader, I would feel comfortable recommending this service. While I can appreciate your caution and hesitation, I do think there would be a lot more complaints and grumbles.


Thank you!

***************

*UPDATE August, 2019*

*Proofreading *

*$50 Flat Rate Per Book*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading*

*$200 Flat Rate Per Book*

*One-Year Offer*

**One Year Line Editing and Proofreading for up to 6 books
*$500*


_Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*email me and I will provide my paypal address

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

My website:

[size=18pt]proofreadebooks.com



RPatton said:



Once more throwing out props to Roxana and her proofreading.

First, it was done ahead of schedule. Second, it was a last minute request, and third, she went above and beyond again.

Great job and thanks again, Roxana!

Click to expand...




vicy said:



Good job, professional and quick. Thanks! Abby

Click to expand...




Variath said:



Hello, Roxana,
Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied. 
Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.

Click to expand...




LeeMountford said:



Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.

I definitely recommend them.

Click to expand...




kyokominamino said:



Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!

Click to expand...




RandyNargi said:



Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!

Click to expand...




samanthaholt said:



I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.

Click to expand...




LilyBLily said:



Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.

Click to expand...




Val Hunter said:



I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.

She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.

Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!

Click to expand...




A.G.B said:



This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.

Thank you Roxana!

Click to expand...




emmapearce said:



Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3

Click to expand...




thesios said:



I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.

She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.

I would say that is good work, on top of that is was ONLY $30 per book.

I am going to try her editing next 

Click to expand...




DLBarbur said:



This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.

I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.

Once again, I learn I'm terrible at editing my own work!

I'll be using Roxana's service again for my next book.

Click to expand...




RPatton said:



Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.

First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.

Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.

Click to expand...




jlstovall4 said:



Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.

My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. I purchased the $15 package for proofreading. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.

Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.

Click to expand...




willow163 said:



Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!

Click to expand...




Steven Slavick said:



I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!

Click to expand...




Anna Drake said:



Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that I'm trying things out, too. For $15, there's very little to lose and it's better than asking my English teacher friend for a favor. I don't expect to get feedback about how I should go back to writing literary short stories all the time.

Click to expand...




Lisa Manifold said:



I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.

Click to expand...




Erratic said:



I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service. 

Click to expand...




FFJ said:



Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
Thanks Roxana and the team!

Click to expand...




austenlover said:



Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.

Click to expand...




Marcus Herzig said:



I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package. 

Click to expand...




Scrapper78 said:



Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.

Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
-incorrect word substitutions, 
-missing articles
-missing conjunctions
-Missing or incorrectly employed commas and other punctuation.

I noticed she did not find any issues with my dialog/quotation mark punctuation. Other editors have nitpicked that in my previous books. I'm not sure if I have simply altered my style to reflect this or if she used a different standard. Going over it now, I'm inclined to think that it's me and not her, though.

Bottom line?
It it is well worth fifteen or thirty, or even a hundred dollars. Fastest and easiest draft clean-up I've ever seen. If you have a good manuscript that needs a cleaning? I absolutely recommend her.

Click to expand...




CaraS. said:



I decided on the 3-book, $45.00 deal. First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!

Click to expand...




Vale said:



Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.

Click to expand...




T E Scott Writer said:



Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.

Click to expand...




UghSoUncool said:



Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more! 

Click to expand...




Tim McGregor said:



Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.

Click to expand...




smallblondehippy said:



Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!

Click to expand...




baldricko said:



Thank you, Roxana!

There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.

Click to expand...




James Ward said:



Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.

Click to expand...




Nathaniel Burns said:



I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.

Click to expand...

*UPDATE August, 2019*

*Proofreading *

*$50 Flat Rate Per Book*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading*

*$200 Flat Rate Per Book*

*One-Year Offer*

**One Year Line Editing and Proofreading for up to 6 books
*$500*


[size=12pt]Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*email me and I will provide my paypal address

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Available for orders and pre-orders*

*Proofreading *

*$50 Flat Rate Per Book*

*Line Editing AND Proofreading*

*$200 Flat Rate Per Book*

*Bulk Order Limited Offer*

**Bulk Order Line Editing and Proofreading for up to 6 books
*$500*


_Order or Pre-Order:[size=12pt]

*email me and I will provide my paypal address

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

My website:

[size=18pt]proofreadebooks.com_


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Check the first post (OP) for updates and new special offers*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Please check the OP for Updates and new offers*



M.P. Wilhelm said:


> Roxanna saved my tail. My previously scheduled proofreader fell through at the last minute. Roxanna agreed to get my novel done on short notice, and in half her speedy turn-around time (with an entirely fair rush fee). I am grateful to her for identifying typos and (and some helpful editing suggestions) that numerous beta-readers, editors, and even my eagle eyed-mother missed. Wonderful service.





RPatton said:


> Once more throwing out props to Roxana and her proofreading.
> 
> First, it was done ahead of schedule. Second, it was a last minute request, and third, she went above and beyond again.
> 
> Great job and thanks again, Roxana!





vicy said:


> Good job, professional and quick. Thanks! Abby





Variath said:


> Hello, Roxana,
> Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
> I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied.
> Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.





LeeMountford said:


> Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.
> 
> I definitely recommend them.





kyokominamino said:


> Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!





RandyNargi said:


> Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!





samanthaholt said:


> I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.





LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should *definitely* be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Book line editing and proofreading*

Now accepting pre-orders.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Available for orders or pre-orders*


----------



## M.P. Wilhelm (May 5, 2019)

Roxanna saved my tail. My previously scheduled proofreader fell through at the last minute. Roxanna agreed to get my novel done on short notice, and in half her speedy turn-around time (with an entirely fair rush fee). I am grateful to her for identifying typos and (and some helpful editing suggestions) that numerous beta-readers, editors, and even my eagle eyed-mother missed. Wonderful service.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

M.P. Wilhelm said:


> Roxanna saved my tail. My previously scheduled proofreader fell through at the last minute. Roxanna agreed to get my novel done on short notice, and in half her speedy turn-around time (with an entirely fair rush fee). I am grateful to her for identifying typos and (and some helpful editing suggestions) that numerous beta-readers, editors, and even my eagle eyed-mother missed. Wonderful service.


Thank you!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Available now for orders and pre-orders! *


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Available for orders or pre-orders*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*NEW **Professional Book Blurbs*
*$100 Flat Rate Per Book*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing & Proofreading Service --Flat Rate Per Book*

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing & Proofreading Service --Flat Rate Per Book*

https://proofreadebooks.com/

*PROOFREADING*
*$200 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING*
*$400 flat rate per book*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*6 Books $1500*

Order or Pre-Order:

*send the payment to the paypal address *[email protected]*
(Please write the title of your book and/or email as a Paypal comment.)

*email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time: 10 days or earlier!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Available for orders and pre-orders!*

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Available for orders and pre-orders!*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders and pre-orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Update November, 2019*



*Line Editing & Proofreading Service --Flat Rate Per Book*

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*Beta Reading*
*$99 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Update December, 2019*



*Line Editing & Proofreading Service --Flat Rate Per Book*

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*Beta Reading*
*$99 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

I hired Roxanna to proofread my newest WIP.  My regular proofreader was suddenly unavailable and time was running out.  Roxanna was thorough and she returned the novel in half the time (I can now meet my release date!!!).  She spotted errors that my editor and I had completely missed.  I would definitely recommend her.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

finchambooks said:


> I hired Roxanna to proofread my newest WIP. My regular proofreader was suddenly unavailable and time was running out. Roxanna was thorough and she returned the novel in half the time (I can now meet my release date!!!). She spotted errors that my editor and I had completely missed. I would definitely recommend her.


Thank you!!

********

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*Beta Reading*
*$99 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Available for orders and pre-orders!*

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders and pre-orders!

https://proofreadebooks.com/


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing & Proofreading Service --Flat Rate Per Book*

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*Beta Reading*
*$99 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected].com*

Delivery time:

10 Days


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing & Proofreading Service --Flat Rate Per Book*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

7-10 Days/book


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Update February, 2020*



*Line Editing & Proofreading Service --Flat Rate Per Book*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

Available for orders and pre-orders!

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing & Proofreading Service --Flat Rate Per Book*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book


----------



## writer49 (Aug 23, 2018)

Just got Roxana's edit back and was again impressed with her excellent work (this is the second time I've used her services). She caught things I would never have found. Looking forward to working with her again.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

writer49 said:


> Just got Roxana's edit back and was again impressed with her excellent work (this is the second time I've used her services). She caught things I would never have found. Looking forward to working with her again.


Always a pleasure!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders or pre-orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing & Proofreading Service --Flat Rate Per Book*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Update April, 2020*



*Line Editing, Proofreading & Promotion Service*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

*Book Promotion*
*$35 Book Promotion for 30 days*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book for editing
1-2 days or less for promotion


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Update April, 2020*



*Line Editing, Proofreading & Promotion Service*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

*Book Promotion*
*$35 Book Promotion for 30 days*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book for editing
1-2 days or less for promotion


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing, Proofreading & Promotion Service*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

*Book Promotion*
*$35 Book Promotion for 30 days*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book for editing
1-2 days or less for promotion


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing, Proofreading & Promotion Service*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

*Book Promotion*
*$35 Book Promotion for 30 days*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book for editing
1-2 days or less for promotion


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing, Proofreading & Promotion Service*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

*Book Promotion*
*$35 Book Promotion for 30 days*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book for editing
1-2 days or less for promotion


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing AND Proofreading Service*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Line Editing AND Proofreading Service*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders and pre-orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders and pre-orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Now accepting orders and pre-orders*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Now accepting orders and pre-orders*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

*Bulk Order
Line Editing & Proofreading Package*
*3 Books $600*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Now accepting orders and pre-orders*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Now accepting orders and pre-orders*

*PROOFREADING for one book*
*$149 flat rate per book*

*LINE EDITING for one book*
*$249 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *b[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Now accepting orders and pre-orders*

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $249

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $449 

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Vic Davis (Aug 7, 2020)

Got my line edit back after just 1 week. Very pleased with the service. Caught a lot of stuff that I had missed even after two very thorough readings. Will definitely be using again.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Vic Davis said:


> Got my line edit back after just 1 week. Very pleased with the service. Caught a lot of stuff that I had missed even after two very thorough readings. Will definitely be using again.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Now accepting orders and pre-orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Order or Pre-order!*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Order or Pre-Order!*

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $249

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $449 

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Order or Pre-Order!*

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $249

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $449 

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Order or Pre-Order!*

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $249

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $449 

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders and pre-orders!

https://proofreadebooks.com


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Order or Pre-Order!*

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $249

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $449 

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Order or Pre-Order!*

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $249

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $449 

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Order or Pre-Order!*

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $249

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $449 

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Order or Pre-Order!*

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $249

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $449 

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders!


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Order or Pre-Order!*

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $249

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $449 

*Instagram Shoutout Promotion*
*$25*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book for editing
24 hours for promotion

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

Available for orders and pre-orders.


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $249

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $449 

_***NEW***_

*Heavy Editing*
*$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $249

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*
OR save money with a pre-order for 2 books for only $449 

_***NEW***_

*Heavy Editing*
*$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*

_***NEW***_

*Heavy Editing*
*$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*

_***NEW***_

*Heavy Editing*
*$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*

_***NEW***_

*Heavy Editing*
*$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*

_***NEW***_

*Heavy Editing*
*$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*

_***NEW***_

*Heavy Editing*
*$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*

_***NEW***_

*Heavy Editing*
*$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## mdk_ger (Jan 12, 2021)

Same price for 35,000 words short book?


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING*
*$149 flat rate per book *

*LINE EDITING*
*$249 flat rate per book*

_***NEW***_

*Heavy Editing*
*$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal https://proofreadebooks.com/

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book 

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book

Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*


Order or Pre-Order:
*Go to my website to order through PayPal Book Editing & Proofreading
*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:
10 Days/book




Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book 

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book

Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*


Order or Pre-Order:
*Go to my website to order through PayPal Book Editing & Proofreading
*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:
10 Days/book




Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book 

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

If your book is not ready for editing, you can pre-order and email your book at a later time. 








Book Editing


Choose an editing service and feel free to contact us if you have any questions about payments.




proofreadebooks.com


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

mdk_ger said:


> Same price for 35,000 words short book?


Yes, it's a flat rate per book.






--------------------------



 If your book is not ready for editing, you can pre-order and email your book at a later time.








Book Editing


Choose an editing service and feel free to contact us if you have any questions about payments.




proofreadebooks.com


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

If your book is not ready for editing, you can pre-order and email your book at a later time.








Book Editing


Choose an editing service and feel free to contact us if you have any questions about payments.




proofreadebooks.com





*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book 

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Will keep an eye on this.
KBOARDERS are pretty good at finding the duds and winners. I'll let a few folks here use your service.

From the looks of it though you are not American, right? Why would i hand my book that is mostly read by Americans into the hands of someone elsewhere?


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

I've been on Kboards since 2017.
Some of my Kboards reviews:



Vic Davis said:


> Got my line edit back after just 1 week. Very pleased with the service. Caught a lot of stuff that I had missed even after two very thorough readings. Will definitely be using again.





writer49 said:


> Just got Roxana's edit back and was again impressed with her excellent work (this is the second time I've used her services). She caught things I would never have found. Looking forward to working with her again.





finchambooks said:


> I hired Roxanna to proofread my newest WIP. My regular proofreader was suddenly unavailable and time was running out. Roxanna was thorough and she returned the novel in half the time (I can now meet my release date!!!). She spotted errors that my editor and I had completely missed. I would definitely recommend her.





M.P. Wilhelm said:


> Roxanna saved my tail. My previously scheduled proofreader fell through at the last minute. Roxanna agreed to get my novel done on short notice, and in half her speedy turn-around time (with an entirely fair rush fee). I am grateful to her for identifying typos and (and some helpful editing suggestions) that numerous beta-readers, editors, and even my eagle eyed-mother missed. Wonderful service.





RPatton said:


> Once more throwing out props to Roxana and her proofreading.
> 
> First, it was done ahead of schedule. Second, it was a last minute request, and third, she went above and beyond again.
> 
> Great job and thanks again, Roxana!





vicy said:


> Good job, professional and quick. Thanks! Abby





Variath said:


> Hello, Roxana,
> Fantastic job done by Roxana!!!!!
> I sent two books for proofing and I received both in 7 days with corrections. I am totally satisfied with the job because months back I have been done these books with "freelancers" but not satisfied.
> Surely I recommend Roxana to my friends.





LeeMountford said:


> Have used Booksfreelance five times now as an additional proof to my manuscripts, and Roxana has always been fantastic. A speedy service that is great value for money.
> 
> I definitely recommend them.





kyokominamino said:


> Prompt, professional, and helpful! Great service for a great price!





RandyNargi said:


> Roxana was fast and very easy to work with. Thanks!





samanthaholt said:


> I used Roxana for my latest historical romance release. I have a set of proofreaders but am a messy writer so I like to have several eyes look over my books. Turned a 50k book around under a week and will use again.





LilyBLily said:


> Roxana did one just before Christmas, super fast. Found more than a dozen items, of which half a dozen were those really tough typos of the word being correctly spelled but extra to the sentence. For the price, well worth it.





Val Hunter said:


> I just wanted to chime in and give a big thanks to Roxana and her team.
> 
> She's proofed 3 books for me, and these were not short books. Yet each one was done in a week's time, and errors were caught. I am phenomenally pleased with the results.
> 
> Spelling errors, missing punctuation, quotations, and duplicate words or sentences, the things your average reader is likely to pick up on and care about, are all things Roxana caught when I sent my books her way!





A.G.B said:


> This is a fantastic service. Just got my manuscript back very quickly and with a very thorough proofread completed on it.
> 
> Thank you Roxana!





emmapearce said:


> Roxana did my novella for me! She was quicker than I expected, and caught a bunch of mistakes I haven't seen through my revisions <3





thesios said:


> I used Roxana and was very pleased with the results.
> 
> She/they proofread 2 of my current stories and found some issues.
> 
> ...





DLBarbur said:


> This is an outstanding value. I received my manuscript back six days after I sent it.
> 
> I'm only 1/4 of a way through the manuscript, but I've found numerous corrections that were spot on, and have made my book better.
> 
> ...





RPatton said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to add my recommendation to Roxana. I used her proofreading services, and she exceeded my expectations. If I had to leave a grade, this would be a solid A from a tough grader.
> 
> First, whoever proofread my book wasn't looking out only for typos, it also included other suggestions. I'd say that this is definitely more Proofreading on Steroids than straight proofreading. Second, the turn around time is brilliant. It's speedy and yet I wouldn't say that the work suffers for the speed.
> 
> Not only would I recommend this service to others, but I plan on continuing to use her proofreading services for future projects.





jlstovall4 said:


> Ok, what can I say, but Roxana did a good job.
> 
> My second book has been proofread 4 times already. I sent her 75% of the book as a test (approx 60k words). I did make a few upgrades so I figured I'd give her a try. She found 15 legitimate errors and 2 errors that were more preference and could be read either way. None would be easy for a program to find (at least in my opinion). So I am forced to give her a thumbs up!  I'm not a newbie and have been on the kboards for over a year.
> 
> Great job. I'm not sure how she's doing it for such a low price, but so far things look good for her company.





willow163 said:


> Used their service for proofreading a novella. I gave them a super short deadline and they more than delivered. Was 2 or 3 days I received my manuscript back. Definitely happy with the quick turn around that kept me on schedule. Thank you!





Steven Slavick said:


> I sent out my 75,000 word novel for a proofread and received it back 3 days later. Around a dozen errors were found, mostly issues that spell check would not have found. I'm incredibly satisfied. I'll definitely use them again!





Anna Drake said:


> Roxana did one of my books for me. I am very pleased. The manuscript was returned ahead of schedule, and her work was most professional. I will use her service again. Thank you, Roxana.





Lisa Manifold said:


> I sent in work last week, and it was done two days early. I am going through the corrections now, and I'm pleased with the work.





Erratic said:


> I sent in one of my books and it turned out great. My 60k MS only took 3 days, and they found nearly 300 errors! I'm going to send another book. Thank you for this service.





FFJ said:


> Sent two stories that had previously been proofread. Got them back in three days and I'm very satisfied. It's always good to have an extra pair of eyes.
> Thanks Roxana and the team!





austenlover said:


> Roxana proofread my novella and only took a few days. Very happy with the results and will definitely be using this service again.





Marcus Herzig said:


> I handed in a 110k novel. It was supposed to take 7 days. I got it back after 4 and I'm very pleased with the result. I will definitely use this service again. In fact, I just bought the 3-book package.





Scrapper78 said:


> Sent in a 106k manuscript. Got it back ahead of schedule.
> 
> Work is good, clean, professional. She found quite a few mistakes.
> While the usual spelling errors were picked up, she also found:
> ...





CaraS. said:


> First manuscript came back several days ahead of schedule. Very satisfied with the proofed work!





Vale said:


> Just chiming in to say that Roxana got it done and back to me in a little under three days, and it looks good. I plan to send the next two books her way.





T E Scott Writer said:


> Just popping in to say really pleased with the proofread, I like to think my manuscript was pretty clean but Roxanna picked up some mistakes including some wonky pronouns and a fair few random commas. Quick and professional, definitely worth the fee.





UghSoUncool said:


> Roxana is amazing! I sent her a 50K manuscript and she had it back to me within 3 days. The manuscript is clear of all typos and she even caught some awkward phrasing. I completely recommend this service and suggest you take her up on her $15 limited offer because she should _definitely_ be charging more!





Tim McGregor said:


> Roxana rocks! She returned my 60K manuscript within 3 days, catching simple typos and some grammatical gaffs of mine. Quick and efficient, couldn't ask for more. And at these introductory rates, it's a huge bargain! I'll definitely be repeat customer.





smallblondehippy said:


> Just chipping in to say I've just used Roxana's service for two books and I'm very pleased. Very quick and efficient service - will be using again!





baldricko said:


> Thank you, Roxana!
> 
> There's nothing like another proof read, especially when I go back for a tinker with the story. You give excellent value. I recommend your service.





James Ward said:


> Good service! There weren't many problems in my books - about fifteen in each. I'm pleased. I should mention that I did proofread both books very thoroughly before submitting them, so I wasn't expecting many errors.





Nathaniel Burns said:


> I did sent my manuscripts. All of them. 32!  Already proofread. And she still found quite a few mistakes.  I completely recommend this service.


















*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book 
LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book
Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*
Order or Pre-Order:
*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading
*Email your books to *[email protected]*
Delivery time:
10 Days/book


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

If your book is not ready for editing, you can pre-order and email your book at a later time.








Book Editing


Choose an editing service and feel free to contact us if you have any questions about payments.




proofreadebooks.com





*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

If your book is not ready for editing, you can pre-order and email your book at a later time.








Book Editing


Choose an editing service and feel free to contact us if you have any questions about payments.




proofreadebooks.com





*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

If your book is not ready for editing, you can pre-order and email your book at a later time.








Book Editing


Choose an editing service and feel free to contact us if you have any questions about payments.




proofreadebooks.com





*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

If your book is not ready for editing, you can pre-order and email your book at a later time.








Book Editing


Choose an editing service and feel free to contact us if you have any questions about payments.




proofreadebooks.com





*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

If your book is not ready for editing, you can pre-order and email your book at a later time.

*Book Editing & Proofreading*
Roth Notions - 5Dogs







proofreadebooks.com

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Book Editing & Proofreading*
Roth Notions - 5Dogs







proofreadebooks.com

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Book Editing & Proofreading*
Roth Notions - 5Dogs







proofreadebooks.com


*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*
Book Editing & Proofreading*
Roth Notions - 5Dogs







proofreadebooks.com


*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*

Delivery time:

10 Days/book

Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*



Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*



Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*



Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*



Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*



Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*



Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*



Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Available for orders!

PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*



Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------



## Ebook Proofreading (Oct 11, 2017)

*Available for orders!

PROOFREADING
$149 flat rate per book

LINE EDITING
$249 flat rate per book


Heavy Editing
$500 flat rate per book

Developmental Editing 
$350 flat rate per book*

Order or Pre-Order:

*Go to my website to order through PayPal: Book Editing & Proofreading

*Email your books to *[email protected]*



Follow us on instagram @proofreadebooksdotcom


----------

